# Guess what series - Game.



## Crowe (Apr 21, 2007)

Please don't post way too "unknown" mangas and if someone haven't answered it in a day or two, give the name and post something easier.

Do not spam. Spoiler-tag the pictures you post please and rename them so that people can't guess what manga it is by checking the name of the picture.

The one that answers correctly, will continue.

I'll start:


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2007)

I can only guess for this one.... 20th century boys?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 21, 2007)

Correct 

Continue


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol I just guessed because there's music in it and because my 20thcenturyboys scans have the same size vertically.

Well anyway


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mori` (Apr 21, 2007)

elfen lied?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes indeed it is


----------



## Mori` (Apr 21, 2007)

ho hum

included the main character as it would have been rather hard without I think.


----------



## blackness (Apr 22, 2007)

Jiraishin?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

blackness said:


> Jiraishin?



yes ^___^

(never really found all that many readers)


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

After looking at that page, I just decided to read Jiraishin.


----------



## Misa (Apr 22, 2007)

Bring on the next one  


<3


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 22, 2007)

Can I do the next one?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

given that its 6 hours since the last one was confirmed as being guessed correctly and no ones posted a new one yet I'd say to keep things ticking over its fair game.

So whoever gets there first for posting a new pic =p


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2007)

Well that guy is probably gonna be upset but anyway


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Goddamn, that's one old pic even I know...

It's Eden... 

Forgot the girl's name, though. She's a poor thing now, if she's not dead already. Being the mother of an incestual relationship and being shot into using wheelchairs...but the family was already cursed to begin with.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes indeed it is


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

This thread is awesome already. 

/predicts it will get a lot of good manga read; good works abound

OK. I am taking the next one. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2007)

It's not your turn, it's segan's D:


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Uhm, well, next one, probably an easy one.



Edit: Hmm...let's count both mine and jkingler's, ok? The first one that guesses one of us both's pics is next...


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

D:

Apologies for that Dynamic Entry. I was overeager to post what I did and I failed to read the first post. XD /fail

Anyways, I have no idea what that last pic is a scan of. I'll be a wallflower for a bit and wait my turn...:sweat


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

hrm I'm very unsure but Kinglers reminds me strongly of Kurokawa from Shamo?


----------



## stingy (Apr 22, 2007)

jkingler's is Bokko. I'm not sure what Segan's is.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

Ding ding ding! Stingy got it. 

/happy


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Fine, now that it's stingy's turn, I will say it.

It's W-Juliet. Shojo manga, so I guess, none of you are familiar with it.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

Nope. I had never even heard of it before now. I was going to guess Gravitation or something, since both of the chars looked like dudes to me. XD


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

Shoujo? thats just cheating =p

*hopes stingy posts a page soon


----------



## Misa (Apr 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> Shoujo? thats just cheating =p
> 
> *hopes stingy posts a page soon



Whats not fair its that you all post manga mostly  men like,that i dont like and have no idea it existed  

x3


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> Shoujo? thats just cheating =p



Uh, don't say that...

Though, I've to admit, most of the Shoujo's I ever read (mostly only occassionally) are from the German Manga Magazine dedicated to Shoujo mangas, and it's called "Daisuki".
Upon reading wikipedia, I learned it's only in German, so of course the mangas I know wouldn't be that known beyond German readers or those who are particularly interested in Shoujo.

Edit: @Misa: well, I for one didn't know about Bokko and couldn't guess Jiraishin, because I only heard about it but never read it.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

I read some Shoujo, too. Just not anything too obscure. I would get Mars or Nana or Peach Girl or Paradise Kiss or Fruits Basket or...you get the idea. I'd never even heard of W-Juliet, though. 

Is it any good?


----------



## stingy (Apr 22, 2007)

It's kinda easy for those who've read it.


----------



## Misa (Apr 22, 2007)

> @Misa: well, I for one didn't know about Bokko and couldn't guess Jiraishin, because I only heard about it but never read it


We are dealing with serious manga fans 




stingy said:


> It's kinda easy for those who've read it.



I lol'ed XD


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

jkingler said:


> I read some Shoujo, too. Just not anything too obscure. I would get Mars or Nana or Peach Girl or Paradise Kiss or Fruits Basket or...you get the idea. I'd never even heard of W-Juliet, though.
> 
> Is it any good?



Well, the art isn't all that great, but the story is solide, and the main characters are really likeable.
And if I say likeable, then they are REALLY likeable.

The series is 14 volumes long and completed. I'm having a hard time finding volumes in english beyond vol. 9, and currently I found 10-14 via filesharing programs.

I like it more than Skip Beat and Fruits Basket (in the beginning I liked it, but now not anymore).


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Misa said:


> We are dealing with serious manga fans


If I had the time and the resources, I would be one, too.


> I lol'ed XD



I did as well. Usually you can only successfully guess when you read the manga...


----------



## stingy (Apr 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> I did as well. Usually you can only successfully guess when you read the manga...


Now that you mention it...


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

for misa and segan, it was a joke I wasn't being serious. I've read a few shoujo series :3


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> for misa and segan, it was a joke I wasn't being serious. I've read a few shoujo series :3



I know you weren't serious.

I just felt to answer it, that's all


----------



## Misa (Apr 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> for misa and segan, it was a joke I wasn't being serious. I've read a few shoujo series :3



/slowly kills him 

he i already knew it 

Stingy carer to give us a clue? D:


----------



## stingy (Apr 22, 2007)

It's by Naoki Yamamoto. If you ever figure it out, I highly recommend you read it. The ending is sublime.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Uhm, believers?


----------



## Misa (Apr 22, 2007)

Dance till tommorrow? :0


----------



## stingy (Apr 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> Uhm, believers?


About time someone got it. I guess it was harder than I thought.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, wikipedia luckily had some pics, when I randomly picked a listed series from Naoki Yamamoto... 

I will post one soon.


----------



## stingy (Apr 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, wikipedia luckily had some pics, when I randomly picked a listed series from Naoki Yamamoto...
> 
> I will post one soon.



 Cheater!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2007)

stingy said:


> Cheater!



Well there are some pics where you just can't tell, or the manga is widely unknown in the forum. In that case, external help is probably not forbidden.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 22, 2007)

Less talk more pics. Who's turn is it now and post pages on mangas you're currently reading or have read, don't google up a manga you know little to nothing about ;I


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

its segans turn, he said he'd post in a few


----------



## stingy (Apr 22, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well there are some pics where you just can't tell, or the manga is widely unknown in the forum. In that case, external help is probably not forbidden.


I guess some people can't tell when you're being facetious.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Less talk more pics. Who's turn is it now and post pages on mangas you're currently reading or have read, don't google up a manga you know little to nothing about ;I



How the hell do you google a manga whose name you don't even know? In such a case you wouldn't google in the first place...
An obvious one:


You will get it right anyway, so don't boher waiting for my confirmation. I'm gonna sleep now.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, the art isn't all that great, but the story is solide, and the main characters are really likeable.
> And if I say likeable, then they are REALLY likeable.
> 
> The series is 14 volumes long and completed. I'm having a hard time finding volumes in english beyond vol. 9, and currently I found 10-14 via filesharing programs.
> ...



I love W-Juliet   and I think the art is better than a lot of other series I've seen or at least it isn't generic big-eyed cutesy shoujo. I own all 14 volumes they were easy find for me if you live near a borders you should be able to find all of them or order them online.


Segan said:


> How the hell do you google a manga whose name you don't even know? In such a case you wouldn't google in the first place...
> An obvious one:
> 
> 
> You will get it right anyway, so don't boher waiting for my confirmation. I'm gonna sleep now.



??? easy for who? I'm never seen or heard of anything like that.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> How the hell do you google a manga whose name you don't even know? In such a case you wouldn't google in the first place...
> An obvious one:
> 
> 
> You will get it right anyway, so don't boher waiting for my confirmation. I'm gonna sleep now.



The girl reminds me of one of the girls from Gantz but that suit doesn't really fit.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> ??? easy for who? I'm never seen or heard of anything like that.



Actually, I think this is one of the better known manga series out there. But I may be of course wrong.

Anyway, good night.

Edit: crap...now another who doesn't know it. Guess it really isn't all that known...


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm going to guess (and be wrong about it being) Battle Angel Alita. XD


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 22, 2007)

It is Alita saw someone posted that exact picture in character ownage in OBD.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh shit, really? I got it right? :amazed

/waits for confirmation before getting ahead of self once again


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 22, 2007)

stingy said:


> It's kinda easy for those who've read it.



I read this -- it's Believers.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 22, 2007)

Heres the next one:


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 22, 2007)

^not your turn, jkingler is waiting on confirmation from segan but I think that is Noside.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

You guys can proceed. Once I get confirmation I will post one, so no worries. 

/doesn't want to hold the thread up


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 22, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> ^not your turn, jkingler is waiting on confirmation from segan but I think that is Noside.



I'll make it my turn!   

On topic, yup, it's No Side.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 22, 2007)

Here guess this one:


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like Ravages of Time to me, yet another series that I need to actually read. XD


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 22, 2007)

Right your turn, double turn if you want .


----------



## ☠ (Apr 22, 2007)

jkingler said:


> Looks like Ravages of Time to me, yet another series that I need to actually read. XD


So why don't you do it?  

Please.


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

I think, I also need to read Ravages of Time...

@jkingler: yes, it's Battle Angel Alita. One of my favorite series.

And it's getting confusing as hell. Guessing a pic that already was guessed and then making the turn when it's not his turn...reading all the 3 pages can't be that difficult.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 23, 2007)

well it's all jkingler's turn now, just hope he post 1 pic instead of 2.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 23, 2007)

1 instead of 2, eh? I can do that. 



If you need hints, I'll be back later to give some. Hopefully you won't need any, though.


----------



## vanh (Apr 23, 2007)

"Lone wolf and cub " , right crabkingler ?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 23, 2007)

You are correct, sir! 

The floor is yours.


----------



## vanh (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sir


----------



## jkingler (Apr 23, 2007)

*knows it but will let someone else get it, since it's time for work XD*


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2007)

homunculus?


----------



## vanh (Apr 23, 2007)

That's right mori  Your turn .


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 23, 2007)

That looked a lot like Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, but it WASN'T, because I know every panel by heart and this wasn't one of them lol. 

But it looked like it


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2007)

vanh said:


> That's right mori  Your turn .



woo :3

aight lets try this, might be a little obvious though


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

Priest...

Who wouldn't know that? =)

And also, Homunculus is awesome.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2007)

xD, thought it'd be too obvious D:

naturally you are correct =p


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright, the pic to be guessed:

I bet, the first poster after me will get it right


----------



## Mori` (Apr 23, 2007)

xD

*I'll pass this round though*


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn you! You just made me lose the bet...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2007)

Kenshin, so obviously ~~


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

Screw your "obviously". Your turn.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2007)

This one can be narrowed down by the style, but you gotta know the character.


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't get much out of the style. Can you give a little hint? Names, themes or something similar?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 23, 2007)

*Guesses out of the ordinary...

To-LOVE-Ru?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> Can't get much out of the style. Can you give a little hint? Names, themes or something similar?



It's by Mohiro Kitoh, whose style is quite unique. He makes those mangas with underage kids in serious stories ~~


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that sounds quite interesting. I guess, naturally, you would say, his works are worth reading, right?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2007)

Well not everyone likes them. It's a matter of taste wether you like them or not. 

This one was also made into an anime.


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2007)

Now I have a good guess what manga your pic is from. But I will pass on that one...


----------



## Voynich (Apr 23, 2007)

Eh...Naru Taru?  That's the only one I know by Kitoh....


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2007)

And that's the one.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah ^^ 

Gimme a sec to upload a page.



I hope the page shows up big enough.

Tiny hint: It's a korean manwha. I think Tokyopop releases it.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 23, 2007)

I was hoping I'd come back today and be able to guess one so I could have a turn, but in the last two pages since the last time I was here I've only recognized one and I missed my chance to guess. I don't this one either! You guys must be hardcore manga readers of the shounen genre.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 23, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Ah ^^
> 
> Gimme a sec to upload a page.
> 
> ...



I want to say KareKano but I know it's not it because that is a jap manga. Any more hints?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 23, 2007)

Definitely not KareKano. I mean, that guy definitely resembles Arima, but the style isn't at all the same, IMO. I have no idea wtf it is, really. XD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 23, 2007)

Honey Mustard? -____________-


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope all wrong.

Eh..it's by Park Jin-Ryong. (I'm not sure how much hints I should give...)


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> I was hoping I'd come back today and be able to guess one so I could have a turn, but in the last two pages since the last time I was here I've only recognized one and I missed my chance to guess. I don't this one either! You guys must be hardcore manga readers of the shounen genre.



Given the high possibility that most of us are boys, naturally, we would tend to post more shounen-pics rather than shojo (or seinen, for that matter), because we tend to read shounen manga (or seinen) more than shoujo 

@Voynich: Give the author's name and the next one will guess the pic pretty fast...

Eternity?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, correct. (I'm surprised no one here reads it. It's really amusing. And only 5 volumes which is good for the wallet XD) Oh and I'm a girl for future reference. I just don't like most shoujo manga.


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I only talked about boys, not girls...just for future reference 

Could your avatar by chance be Smoker? He looks cool, but somewhat younger than the original.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2007)

Ares                .


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Eh...Samurai Deeper Kyo? 

I'm not sure. >.<

@Segan: Yes it is Smoker. My fav OP char.

Edit: Damn...I'm doubting. It could also be Chonchu ...


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

it's not samurai deeper kyo, i know it but I cant place the name. It's set in 3 kingdom time. Let me try to remember it.

Edit: It's Ryurouden

Here's one, Pretty obvious for who reads it but not so much for who doesn't.


----------



## vanh (Apr 24, 2007)

Fairy's landing ?


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

nope sorry


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I get a hint por favor?


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

it's a Shonen and the story is about a guy who found his purpose in life is to become a vet.


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2007)

Wild Life? ^^


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Segan your turn.


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

that's an easy one, Black God


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2007)

Whatever, your turn.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

I dunno T_T 

The art looks like that of Love Hina.....but it isn't ofcourse...

Edit: longshot here...eh Negima?


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2007)

I think there's a pimping and a discussion thread for the manga that pic is coming from...


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2007)

Could be. I don't wanna assume it is Mahou Sensei Negima, but I think it is. But I need confirmation. I don't actually read it


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry not negima.
I think there is a dicussion for this manga but now a pimping project.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzuka?.. :/


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

nope last hint if you guys dont get it i will tell you.
There is an anime series based on this manga and it came out this month. Currently with 4 esp, a comedy.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 24, 2007)

Hayate no gotokou?


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 24, 2007)

right your turn


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## vanh (Apr 24, 2007)

Yokohama Kaidashi kikou


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 24, 2007)

Correct! You got the ball


----------



## vanh (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Mori` (Apr 25, 2007)

check your rep vanh >_>

*is passing*


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2007)

^ That <3 the reply was only excuses for laziness XD

Hint : the same mangaka as MPD Psycho .


----------



## Segan (Apr 25, 2007)

Really? The style of MPD Psycho seems different from that post you posted...


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2007)

did i sense Vanh >_> // Uchiha_Itachi_


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2007)

Segan said:
			
		

> Really? The style of MPD Psycho seems different from that post you posted...



The mangaka is Sho-u Tajima . It's probably because the mood of the two mangas are completely different. I myself couldn't believe they were from the same mangaka at first . If MPD Psycho can be considered sickening , then this one brings a relaxing atmosphere . Find the name , and go read it  If you get to see some of the covers, the shading style is from the same person . 



			
				UI said:
			
		

> did i sense Vanh >_> // Uchiha_Itachi_



you got the name changed to Freija before . I still remember


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 25, 2007)

rawr it's this! Drawing Now.


cough block out the title of the manga next time cough


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 25, 2007)

should be pretty easy:


----------



## theshad (Apr 25, 2007)

I do believe that's Highschool of the Dead


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 25, 2007)

your turn.


----------



## theshad (Apr 25, 2007)

This one should be pretty simple


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2007)

Blade of the Immortal


----------



## theshad (Apr 25, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Blade of the Immortal



Correct, you're up ^.^


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2007)

This is probably not that popular, so I must say it features a main character who resembles little red riding hood.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Contains lots of sex, gore and violence.


----------



## Corum (Apr 25, 2007)

Tokyo Akazukin?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2007)

Akazukin! That's right, your turn.


----------



## Corum (Apr 25, 2007)

I think this should be fairly obvious.


----------



## theshad (Apr 25, 2007)

Til Death Do Us Part ^.^


----------



## Corum (Apr 25, 2007)

Correct! Your turn.


----------



## theshad (Apr 25, 2007)

I might be mistaken but I don't think this series is very well known, so I chose a panel with the main character in it.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 25, 2007)

Variante?


----------



## theshad (Apr 25, 2007)

That's right, your turn.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 25, 2007)

here cough


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 25, 2007)

Shin Angyo Onshi

Here's mine:


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 25, 2007)

Houshin Engi, someone post an image for me, dont feel like posting.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay I'll post another one


----------



## jkingler (Apr 25, 2007)

It reminds me a lot of Trigun, but I am not sure.


----------



## Freija (Apr 25, 2007)

That is trigun, if you do check the link it even says Trigun -_-;;


----------



## Segan (Apr 26, 2007)

@Shin: who's that in your avatar and what manga is he from?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2007)

^

Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Corum (Apr 26, 2007)

JKinglers turn to post.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, then post I will!

*Spoiler*: __ 







Shouldn't be too hard. That page always cracks me up, though, so I had to post it. XD


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2007)

Flame of Recca. lol @ page



Shouldn't be too hard I guess.


----------



## Segan (Apr 26, 2007)

For the sake of nonsense, I say, it's Bakiraka...


For seriousness: Battle Royal or something?


----------



## Freija (Apr 26, 2007)

Ultra Red          .



here's a really simple one then


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2007)

Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 26, 2007)

samurai deeper kyo

^It's this  Gongfu or something. I dunno which one you are using tho.


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2007)

You got the cover right . The name is Kotaro Makaritotu ( Kotaro Break through).  2 parts , the one I used is from part 2 , Shin KM ( New Kotaro Breakthrough) 

Your turn ^.^


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 26, 2007)

here should be a freebee:


----------



## Segan (Apr 26, 2007)

That's a freebie so big I wouldn't even call it one anymore... ^^


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2007)

GTO          . GREATTU TEACHERUUU ONIZUKA


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 26, 2007)

your turn to post a pic.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2007)

Very easy if you've read it, though I don't really know about it's popularity.


----------



## Segan (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it a manhwa?


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2007)

Anuki 



			
				Segan said:
			
		

> Is it a manhwa?



Yes, if I recall right


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2007)

Correct        .


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## theshad (Apr 27, 2007)

lol @ image name, that's a weird ass style, never seen it before


----------



## Misa (Apr 27, 2007)

Azumanga Daioh?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yotsubato!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2007)

Scorp got it before I did.


----------



## Misa (Apr 27, 2007)

The art looked so similar


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2007)

They should, since both are by the same artist.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 27, 2007)

Btw, did anyone else think that artist was a woman initially? XD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, since I'm pretty sure I got it right (and jkingler agreed ) I guess I will go ahead and post my page before I go to bed:



Might be a hard one, not sure how popular it is. Although if you have read it you should be able to get it


----------



## Crowe (Apr 27, 2007)

BERSERK


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 27, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> BERSERK



Nope, not Berserk


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2007)

I will get this manga once somebody guessed it. The art looks awesome...reminds me a bit of Homunculus.


----------



## bgfan (Apr 27, 2007)

Nana?... It's the closest one I can think of...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 27, 2007)

bgfan said:


> Nana?... It's the closest one I can think of...



Nope, not Nana.

Should I give a hint? >_>


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 27, 2007)

hint or GTFO


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hint: In the scan, the girl of the bottom is the main character and she is reading the other girls thoughts because she is a Telepath. 

Should make it really easy if you have read it, and if you haven't there is also a hint towards the manga's name in the description


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2007)

Telepathic wanderers ?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 27, 2007)

vanh said:


> Telepathic wanderers ?



Correct


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2007)

^ :3


----------



## Misa (Apr 27, 2007)

Eww... >.>;


----------



## vanh (Apr 27, 2007)

Misa said:
			
		

> Eww... >.>;



 the page or my avvy ?


----------



## Misa (Apr 27, 2007)

vanh said:


> the page or my avvy ?



both 

D:


*Spoiler*: __ 



nah the page ;


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks like Shamo to me.


----------



## vanh (Apr 28, 2007)

that's because it really is . Sir, you're up .


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2007)

Bah, never really liked Shamo. Don't know why.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's another gimme from something that comes highly recommended.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

Mushishi  

Can't possibly miss that guy XD


----------



## Munken (Apr 28, 2007)

errr Mushishi?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes indeedy. It's hard to miss the one-eyed, white-haired guys. Especially the ones who always wear backpacks and smoke while trekking through forests. XD

/passes the torch to ydra, who got it first


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

This should be extremely easy. It might not be, but it SHOULD XD


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

I know it, but I'll save it for someone who has actually read it, since I feel bad for not having gotten to it yet. XD


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 28, 2007)

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  

I definitely know this one because my fav adaptation of this manga is now a great movie made by a great man  

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

That is correct. 

/glad he let someone worthier get it XD


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

You all are , of course, right   Pimp, thread is all yours! ( He also drew the manga, you know)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 28, 2007)

jkingler said:


> That is correct.
> 
> /glad he let someone worthier get it XD



lol, out of all the manga pages you guys posted, this was the only one I knew of 

:sweat



ydraliskos said:


> You all are , of course, right   Pimp, thread is all yours! ( He also drew the manga, you know)



Yea..which is why Miyazaki is superb  
--------------------
Anyways, here's one that maybe some of you have read, but I won't show any main characters here  


Jkingler should know this xD


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 28, 2007)

Hikaru no go


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

That would be my best bet too, although I don't recognize the particular scene


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 28, 2007)

It's when the they were in the world torunment and akira shows up and play with sai online or something like that.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 28, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> Hikaru no go



yah, correcto mundo T_T Damn, I can't believe you recognized that scene xD

ahh, well...continue on if I may say so


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 28, 2007)

HnG is my top 10 favorite ofcourse I will remember random scences  .

Dont think anyone will get this one unless they watches the anime:


hint:Anime came out this april I think.


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (Apr 28, 2007)

Princess Resurrection? (sorry, can't remember the Japanese title).


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 28, 2007)

correct, your turn.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

I know that, but i can't remember the title

With the agency of the living toys that people have when they were small, where the protagonist is a toy that nobody actually had etc etc?


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's it. The title is the name of the main character.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

NORAMIMI!


Yay


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, you're right. Your turn.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok here goes


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2007)

That's from the pokemon manga I think
I can spot a bulbasaur there

(Lol why did you name the file like that -_- )


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

XD 

Oh god, you changed your siggie =/ I used to stare at your old one for hours


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2007)

Did it actually have to be Pokemon? It's a good game, but as a manga...uh, well...I just can't get friendly with that.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

It's not pokemon ppl  Name was a joke


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 28, 2007)

LIES, it's clearly pokemon. You see those things that are floating in space in the background? It's a pokemon!!! j/k. I would guess Macross but too many space type manga around  so hint or GTFO!


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

Hint:  The manga is an adaptation of the anime which itself is an adaptation of a  book 

Hint 2: The first 2 volumes of the first book have been recently translated in english , we're waiting for the third by summer. 

Hint 3: It's not the twelve kingdoms XD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2007)

Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu? D:


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

The only space based anime I can even think of is Crest of the Stars, so I'll guess that. XD

@SI: What anime is that? The one where the chick with the spear is in that base and killing all those dudes?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2007)

jkingler said:


> @SI: What anime is that? The one where the chick with the spear is in that base and killing all those dudes?



I already asked him that too. It's a Shin angyo onshi OVA, but subs are not available in english. He can get you a chinese sub, however


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I already asked him that too. It's a Shin angyo onshi OVA, but subs are not available in english. He can get you a chinese sub, however



Um, I have the english Sub version...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Um, I have the english Sub version...



Holy shit you are most definitely going to send me a pm with your source to that. Rep is involved O_o


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Tenchi Muyo is the only space related manga I know so I'll just guess that


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

@Scorp: hook Domon up with that OAV. 

/still curious as to the source of that spacey page


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 28, 2007)

jkingler said:


> @Scorp: hook Domon up with that OAV.
> 
> /still curious as to the source of that spacey page




Sorry, I was out  

Yes, it's Banner of the Stars indeed XD


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

Sweet. My random yet somewhat educated guesses are serving me well here. XD

Here is mine:


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ouran High School Host Club?


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 28, 2007)

Yup, It's Ouran High School Host Club.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 28, 2007)

You are correct, sir!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 28, 2007)

Bonus if you can also name the manga that they are parodying on that page


----------



## Pasty (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like ai kora, no idea what it's parodying though


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, it's Ai Kora. They're parodying Initial D, in case you're wondering. Great series.


----------



## Pasty (Apr 29, 2007)

Man, I love this mangaka

edit: gonna be gone for a while so just post away if you're sure you got it


----------



## jkingler (Apr 29, 2007)

H2 it is, or so it seems to me.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 29, 2007)

omg, omg I finally know one that's Touch!

EDIT: actually I think maybe it is H2   I though I finally might have gotten one but I Adachi just had to make to baseball related manga.


----------



## Freija (Apr 29, 2007)

MOAR DANGU :3


oh yeah that is Dangu when that general guy saves the day


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2007)

That's H2 and it's jkinglers turn.



kakoishii said:


> omg, omg I finally know one that's Touch!
> 
> EDIT: actually I think maybe it is H2   I though I finally might have gotten one but I Adachi just had to make to baseball related manga.


Try H2, it's awesome.


----------



## Pasty (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah it's H2, deffinitely read it if you haven't.  I personally think it's a lot better then touch.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 29, 2007)

OK. Since it's my turn, here's my entry:



Hint: the anime is badass.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 29, 2007)

clamp's X?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 29, 2007)

Yep, you got it. 

/loves that anime


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 29, 2007)

I think this will be a hard one but I don't care. Check Property for hint.
Porn?:


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2007)

If it's not Skip Beat


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 29, 2007)

go ahead your turn.


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks <3

edit : ok i got this one


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 29, 2007)

Niji-Iro Togarashi XD


EDIT: you should  have blackened the chapter title out tbh!


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2007)

ydra got it right XD


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok this is probably TOO hard. I'll start giving hints soon.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2007)

^ No idea tbh.


I fucking love Niji-Iro Togarashi. <3 Sanshou


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 29, 2007)

Well hmm.. 

It was serialised in Shonen Gangan


----------



## Voynich (Apr 29, 2007)

Ehhhh.... no idea. Spiral?


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, that's right XD   

Has anyone ever actually read that btw?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 29, 2007)

I somewhat recognized the chars from an article about the anime actually xD  Never read it. 

Brb, uploading page XDD


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2007)

ydra said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever actually read that btw?



I have. But tbh, it's not on par with Conan . Those bring different atmostphere though/


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> Yes, that's right XD
> 
> Has anyone ever actually read that btw?



I want to read it, but I'm a bit too lazy to look it up. xD


----------



## Voynich (Apr 29, 2007)

Shouldn't be too hard really. If you like shoujo that is XDDD


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 29, 2007)

Google L33t Skills ftw XD

I wont spoil it tho. (ran out of mangapages)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2007)

Paradise Kiss? The names...


----------



## Voynich (Apr 29, 2007)

Nope. Close though.

@ Ydra: Hey hey no cheating! XDDD


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 29, 2007)

What? no? but the names!


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 29, 2007)

@ydra
I read Spiral then got disinterested in volume 3 or something and skip to the ending .


----------



## Voynich (Apr 29, 2007)

It still isn't ParaKiss though. ^_~


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 29, 2007)

I found out what it is XD 

But i still don't have any pages to post , so I'll skip! 

(2k posts yay \o/)


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 29, 2007)

neighborhood story?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah. I'm gonna assume you mean Gokinjo Monogatari xD You're right. 
Upload a page.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 29, 2007)

yay I finally got one , ok here's the next one


----------



## vanh (Apr 30, 2007)

No idea 

Shoujo ?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 30, 2007)

^ yea it is, but I'll give you guys a clues. Here:

Hint 1: It's kind of old, it was published in 1993 and there are 21 volumes of it

Hint 2: It was made into a 6 episode OAV

Hint 3: It was originally serialized in Hana to Yume

Hint 4: Viz media has both the rights to the series and the manga 

that's a lot of hints there so I hope that helps


----------



## Voynich (Apr 30, 2007)

Please Save My Earth?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 30, 2007)

^ yup that's it, your turn


----------



## Voynich (Apr 30, 2007)

Easy one >.<  (running out of pages here XDDD)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm tempted to say Vampire Hunter D. so I'll just skip this one out ^^;;;;;;


----------



## Voynich (Apr 30, 2007)

Not Vampire Hunter D.  

I'm not even sure this one has been licensed yet.


----------



## isanon (May 1, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Easy one >.<  (running out of pages here XDDD)


LEVIATHAN !!!  (one off my favorite manga and it says down in the corner)


----------



## Voynich (May 1, 2007)

Well that's obviously correct xDD (I didn't see the little Leviathan mark in the corner till after I posted )


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 1, 2007)

damn, I didn't know the manga's title was on the bottom corner 

Ehehe...^^;;

Continue on, shall we?


----------



## Hikaru (May 2, 2007)

So going to post a page soon?


----------



## Voynich (May 2, 2007)

Looks like Isanon has left the building without posting. 

Eh can one of you post a page then?


----------



## isanon (May 2, 2007)

sorry about being late


----------



## Voynich (May 2, 2007)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrr...can't think of the name. I'll be like "Oh right!" after someone named it xDDD

Wild guess which I know is wrong: Diabolo


----------



## isanon (May 2, 2007)

nope          .


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2007)

Another manga with generic-look?

How about Big Eyed Adult Kids?


----------



## isanon (May 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> How about Big Eyed Adult Kids?


i feel the sarcasm all the way here


----------



## Voynich (May 2, 2007)

Can I get a hint? 

It really looks familiar. Did they ever make an anime out of it?


----------



## isanon (May 2, 2007)

a not so nice angel and an unusualy nice deamon are on the cover


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2007)

Not Devil Childrens or something?


----------



## isanon (May 2, 2007)

nope      .


the main caracter is an algel that is suposed to fight deamons (the only angel that knows how to fight)


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 2, 2007)

D.N. Angel? xD


----------



## Crowe (May 2, 2007)

Oh my god. *sigh* noobs. Can't you see? It's easy.

BERSERK


----------



## Voynich (May 2, 2007)

Gah, I know I read it. I just can't remember xD

Pek is on crac again?


----------



## ydraliskos (May 2, 2007)

If you squint, and look at it with your side-vision, you can sorta make out Gutt's arm instead of the 2 wimps there


----------



## kakoishii (May 2, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> D.N. Angel? xD



lol, that's what I would've guessed, but the art style is different and the hint kind of changed my mind so I have no idea


----------



## isanon (May 3, 2007)

last hint : evil angel


----------



## Diaketh (May 3, 2007)

Evangel (wins)


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2007)

Diaketh said:


> Evangel (wins)



Not sure if I would call that creative or lame...


----------



## Hikaru (May 3, 2007)

I don't think anyone is going to get this, a new one perhaps?


----------



## jkingler (May 4, 2007)

I vote to skip if there aren't going to be more extremely helpful hints. XD


----------



## Mori` (May 4, 2007)

lol i have absolutely no idea at all ><

only thing I could even remotely think of would be Angel Sanctuary but I'm sure thats not it xD


----------



## jkingler (May 4, 2007)

Thought the same thing. Checked the art. Not even the same level of quality, or the same style, based on what I saw. XD

AS art > this mystery series


----------



## Crowe (May 4, 2007)

Lets skip this. Isanon - What manga is it? and please post a new one.


----------



## Mori` (May 4, 2007)

jkingler said:


> Thought the same thing. Checked the art. Not even the same level of quality, or the same style, based on what I saw. XD
> 
> AS art > this mystery series



yeah i was pretty much at the same conclusion which was why i was sure it wasn't it xD Thought it was worth mentioning just in case =p


----------



## Voynich (May 4, 2007)

Actually I think it was Evangel   I remember reading that. So I think diaketh is right.


----------



## Crowe (May 4, 2007)

Yea. It is Evangel :I

Diaketh your turn


----------



## Diaketh (May 4, 2007)

Alright, here we go:


----------



## Six* (May 4, 2007)

is that majin devil?


----------



## Diaketh (May 4, 2007)

That it is. Your turn.


----------



## Six* (May 4, 2007)

here's the pic


----------



## Hikaru (May 4, 2007)

Looks like rose hip rose by the same creator as GTO .


----------



## Six* (May 4, 2007)

yep, your turn.


----------



## Hikaru (May 4, 2007)

Noone will be able to get this one, it just impossible!
cough ....Need to find another image later cough


----------



## Crowe (May 4, 2007)

naruto 

berzerk


----------



## Hikaru (May 4, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> berzerk



Wrong! That's almost right but it's misspelled!  
your turn


----------



## Crowe (May 4, 2007)

left -> right


----------



## Segan (May 5, 2007)

A manhwa, I guess? Well, I don't know too many of them


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

Chonchu?

Or whatever it is called


----------



## Crowe (May 5, 2007)

Correct *Chunchu though


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

If certain people barge into this thread they're gonna know immediately, but as for the regulars here, I don't know


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (May 5, 2007)

Psychic Academy? (just to start off...)


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

Nope, psychic academy is a manga and this, if you noticed it, has a different reading direction (left to right)


----------



## vanh (May 5, 2007)

The page looks very anime-like . Hardly know anything about anime ;_:

Full Metal Panic


----------



## isanon (May 5, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Lets skip this. Isanon - What manga is it? and please post a new one.


it was evangiel. sorry been offline due to heavy drinking -_-


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

vanh said:


> The page looks very anime-like . Hardly know anything about anime ;_:
> 
> Full Metal Panic



I would orgasm in joy if an anime was made out of that series... But for your information, the artist did some sort of galge before.


----------



## Six* (May 5, 2007)

lol, its unbalanceXunbalance


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

that's rite


----------



## Six* (May 5, 2007)

here you go,



familiar?


----------



## Six* (May 5, 2007)

oh crap... i did. anyways, it is addicted to curry. very good romance manga.


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

Hint : The guy who kills her is called Pinocchio.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Six* (May 5, 2007)

bokurano?.........


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2007)

Nah, Kitoh's art is significantly different (smaller eyes, more slim characters)


----------



## Segan (May 6, 2007)

Shit, it looks familiar to me...

What was that manga called again, that has little girls dressed as hotel service maids trained as assassins? Haven't read it for a while, but it feels very familiar...


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2007)

Well you're right with little girls trained as assassins. But not maids.


----------



## vanh (May 6, 2007)

Gunslinger Girls


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2007)

C-C-C-Combobreaker.

You're it.


----------



## vanh (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Munken (May 6, 2007)

Battle royale?


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2007)

Rookies


----------



## vanh (May 6, 2007)

peK got free porn


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2007)




----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2007)

XD

Mr. Full Swing ft-hilarious-w.


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2007)

Correctu and indeed


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2007)

Here's mine. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2007)

I just saw the hand flying (picture had only loaded the upper 10%) and knew it was Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2007)

Samura Hiroaki's art really stands out. I can confirm dat it b boti. Continue Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hikaru (May 6, 2007)

Kiseijuu...


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2007)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Hikaru (May 6, 2007)

hmmmm, K.


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2007)

Tokko but shouldn't it be a manga page


----------



## Hikaru (May 6, 2007)

ya sorry about that, too lazy to find a manga page 
Your turn boss.


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2007)

Given the look of the monster and the design of the sword, that would have to be Blood.


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2007)

Blood+ indeed.


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2007)

OK. Here's another one:


----------



## Misa (May 6, 2007)

jkingler said:


> OK. Here's another one:



XD

i used to read this manda i just can remember i read it long ago >:[


----------



## jkingler (May 6, 2007)

Do you need a hint?


----------



## Misa (May 7, 2007)

jkingler said:


> Do you need a hint?



yes please i know its shojo >.<


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2007)

Mega-Hint: Parents were swapped and everyone moved into the same house. XD


----------



## Misa (May 7, 2007)

jkingler said:


> Mega-Hint: Parents were swapped and everyone moved into the same house. XD



yeah and they fall inlove and at the end the get married 

cant remember the name tho..

does the title include "girl" in it?


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2007)

No, no it doesn't. XD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 7, 2007)

Marmalade Boy?


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2007)

Correct. Your turn, Scorp.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 7, 2007)

Ok, here's mine:


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

That's by Anzai Nobuyuki right ? Definitely not FoR , I don't think it's MAR either, so Rocket Princess ?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 7, 2007)

vanh said:


> That's by Anzai Nobuyuki right ? Definitely not FoR , I don't think it's MAR either, so Rocket Princess ?



Yep, its Rocket Princess  

I figured the art style would probably give it away  I love Anzai's art.

Anyways, your turn.


----------



## Hikaru (May 7, 2007)

dr. slump
someone post for me if i get it right.


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

Sorry but not Dr. Slump  

I had to delete the post coz' the icon on the top right of the page gave it all away . But SniperIsland posted too fast >.>


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 7, 2007)

That was a Dr. Slump cameo from the Dragon Ball manga right? I recognized the guy as an early Dragon Ball villain, and then I remembered the scene


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Yep, its Rocket Princess
> 
> I figured the art style would probably give it away  I love Anzai's art.
> 
> Anyways, your turn.



Did he draw that before or during flame of recca? Because the art style doesn't look as bad as at the beginning of FoR (damn it gets so much better quickly)


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

Scorp said:
			
		

> That was a Dr. Slump cameo from the Dragon Ball manga right? I recognized the guy as an early Dragon Ball villain, and then I remembered the scene



Correct . The trick won't work twice huh :I ?

Scorp, your turn .


----------



## KruL (May 7, 2007)

*waits for scorp and hopes to guess correctly*


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 8, 2007)

Ok, next scan





Zaru said:


> Did he draw that before or during flame of recca? Because the art style doesn't look as bad as at the beginning of FoR (damn it gets so much better quickly)



Anzai did Rocket Princess right before he did Flame of Recca. Most of the artwork in Rocket Princess is pretty sub-par to mediocre, but some pages like that one show off his skill. Personally I think Anzai was just a bit lazy in his early career rather then untalented. I mean the amount of improvement he made during Flame of Recca was just to amazing, hard to believe he got that better that fast.


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2007)

Pretty Face


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 8, 2007)

Six said:


> Pretty Face



Yep yep


----------



## KruL (May 8, 2007)

I think ima wait for a hint since I'm really bad at this =x


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2007)

There is an English version of this, i believe... but for some reason, i only have the raw. 

this could be too hard, but let's see if someone can get it...

here's the pic.


----------



## Gene (May 8, 2007)

Artwork looks like it was done by Kawashita Mizuki (Ichigo 100%). I still don't know what it is though.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2007)

I first thought it's something by the ichigo 100% mangaka... but I can't clearly say if it is.

edit: ^ lol same thought


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2007)

yes it is done by kawashita mizuki. a one-shot she did after finishing ichigo 100%.

too hard, i guess...

*uploads new pic* wait a sec.

*EDIT*: here's an easier one. the first one is too rare.


----------



## Hikaru (May 8, 2007)

Natsuiro Graffiti? *cough wiki cough*


----------



## Gene (May 8, 2007)

It's "Kanojo to Natsu to Boku".

I looked the mangaka up lol


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2007)

.............................................
....................................
......................
.........
... okay, your turn. 

It's Kanojo to Natsu to Boku.

(anyway, the new one is ghost hunt )


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2007)

Six said:


> .............................................
> ....................................
> ......................
> .........
> ...



Lol I should have trusted my first intuition. I knew I had seen that scene somewhere


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2007)

Looks like a weird form of Toshiki Yui's art. But I can't tell which manga that is D:

But you didn't change the filename of the image. That way you can google for it D:

**


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 8, 2007)

I am tempted to post the name after googling it


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2007)

Yes it is  

its boku...

Fix'd.


----------



## Gene (May 8, 2007)

Zaru got the mangaka right.

-EDIT-
@ Six - lol crap I forgot. Give me a sec to fix that.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2007)

Lol, how I hate the "did you see my panties" cliche 

Well at least she's not punching him into submission


----------



## Gene (May 8, 2007)

Fixed.



Though most of you probably know what it is now.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2007)

It's still the same in the quotes -_-


----------



## Gene (May 8, 2007)

You can ask Six to remove it if you want. But its kinda easy now with all the hints that are out. >_>


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2007)

Gene said:


> You can ask Six to remove it if you want. But its kinda easy now with all the hints that are out. >_>


*fixes*

boku no...


----------



## Hikaru (May 8, 2007)

BNFNT! Boku no Futatsu no Tsubasa


----------



## Gene (May 8, 2007)

Ping, pong. Snipe got it.


----------



## Hikaru (May 8, 2007)

the art should give a hint:


----------



## stingy (May 8, 2007)

That's either Sanctuary or Strain... I'm going with Strain.


----------



## Hikaru (May 8, 2007)

nope but correct artis. Your on the right path.


----------



## stingy (May 8, 2007)

Heat?

123456789


----------



## Hikaru (May 8, 2007)

sure thing boss, your turn.


----------



## stingy (May 8, 2007)

Read this. You know you want to.


----------



## vanh (May 9, 2007)

Onikiri Juzo  ?


----------



## pakku (May 9, 2007)

Hideki Arai's _The World is Mine_


----------



## stingy (May 9, 2007)

pakku's right. Go ahead.


----------



## pakku (May 9, 2007)

Hmm...


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (May 9, 2007)

The Drifting Classroom. One of my favorite series. Shame Viz releases it so slowly, so it looks like I'll have to get the French version.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2007)

DrBlackJack said:


> The Drifting Classroom.



Drifting classroom? Wasn't that an Azumanga Daioh hentai doujin involving killing, apocalyptic ideas and making babies? I'm sure I have it on my harddisk somewhere.

Wait, wrong topic.

Seems like quite an old manga to me. What's it about?


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (May 9, 2007)

It's by fairly old series by Kazuo Umezu. It's about a school that mysteriously disappears and ends up in this barren post-apocalyptic wasteland. It's a horror series. That doujin you were thinking about is a parody.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2007)

DrBlackJack said:


> It's by fairly old series by Kazuo Umezu. It's about a school that mysteriously disappears and ends up in this barren post-apocalyptic wasteland. It's a horror series. That doujin you were thinking about is a parody.



Lol you're right, it's the same story in the doujin. 

Well, there probably was no sex and neck-stabbin' in the original


----------



## pakku (May 9, 2007)

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (May 9, 2007)

Heh, there's actually quite a bit of violence in it, actually. 

OK, hope it's not too obscure. But the mangaka's main work is really well-known.


----------



## vanh (May 9, 2007)

Vinland Saga ?


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, that's right. Your turn.


----------



## vanh (May 9, 2007)

Thanks <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jkingler (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to guess Grappler Baki and likely be wrong, but that suit reminds me of the huge dude from the anime. XD


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2007)

XD nope . Someone   A fighting manga , real fighting .


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2007)

Tough


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2007)

That's right .


----------



## vanh (May 10, 2007)

That style can't go wrong . I'm a big fan  But I haven't read this piece of work by his yet . Thanks for the pic. 

*goes off to download*

I'll pass this round.


----------



## KruL (May 10, 2007)

I think my friend tried to get me to read this (*anticipation*), was it Stopper Busujyma?


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2007)

Yes, Stopper Busujima.


----------



## KruL (May 10, 2007)

*skips around like a little girl*

I hope this hasn't been posted yet, I stopped at page 7. =x  

I just finished reading this and watching the anime. I fudging loved this series, to bad it was so short.


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2007)

That should be Chorno Crusade^^


----------



## KruL (May 10, 2007)

It should be and is, congrats. =]


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2007)

If you read the Manga it's easy


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 10, 2007)

It's not Mahoromatic, is it? :/


----------



## Tokito (May 10, 2007)

Nope, it's not Mahoromatic ^^


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2007)

No idea what manga that is. If no one can answer it within the next 12 hours, plz post a new manga instead.


----------



## Nes Mikel (May 11, 2007)

Gunmm Last Order aka Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2007)

That was to be my guess, so you're likely right.


----------



## Tokito (May 12, 2007)

Nes Mikel said:


> Gunmm Last Order aka Battle Angel Alita.



Yup right ^^ I started to worry that no one knows this masterpiece


----------



## Nes Mikel (May 12, 2007)

Okies, my turn.


----------



## Misa (May 12, 2007)

The melancholy of haruhi suzumiya.


----------



## Nes Mikel (May 13, 2007)

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Misa (May 13, 2007)

Ok give me a sec.



There.


----------



## Hikaru (May 13, 2007)

OOPS  nvm wrong picture.


----------



## vanh (May 13, 2007)

The hating girl , right ? 

In the first vol, there's a girl with an arrow penetrating through her head. I didn't get it, so i dropped the manga . But the style is , well, unique in a way ..


----------



## Misa (May 13, 2007)

vanh said:


> The hating girl , right ?
> 
> In the first vol, there's a girl with an arrow penetrating through her head. I didn't get it, so i dropped the manga . But the style is , well, unique in a way ..



haha yeaah <3

The manga is kind of funny even though the art is not that great.

her sister has  a fork in her head xD


----------



## vanh (May 13, 2007)

Misa said:
			
		

> haha yeaah <3
> 
> The manga is kind of funny even though the art is not that great.
> 
> her sister has  a fork in her head xD



So I should re-read it XD ?


----------



## Misa (May 13, 2007)

vanh said:


> So I should re-read it XD ?



hehe if you want but i didnt finish it since i couldnt find the ending >:0

and hmm.. i dont know but it reminds me i have to read vampire knight D:.


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2007)

Almost a day already. Something's gotta happen >_>


----------



## vanh (May 14, 2007)

That's from Penguin Brothers



see if you can't guess it this time


----------



## Misa (May 14, 2007)

eew... O_____0;


----------



## Hikaru (May 14, 2007)

ewww, Gantz


----------



## vanh (May 14, 2007)

That's right . Bah, what's with the ewww  ?


----------



## Hikaru (May 14, 2007)

10 character word limit thing lol.
hint:based on a horror game, had an anime adaption of it consists of 26 esp. Name is long


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 14, 2007)

I was about to say either The Siren or The Grudge, but I doubt any of those are anime


----------



## Misa (May 14, 2007)

Higurashi no naku koro ni?



vanh said:


> That's right . Bah, what's with the ewww  ?



heh sorry i post what i think xp


----------



## Hikaru (May 14, 2007)

Your turn Misa.


----------



## Misa (May 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Shoot heroes is on >.<


----------



## Diaketh (May 15, 2007)

Isn't that `from Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle?


----------



## Misa (May 15, 2007)

yes, your turn you.


----------



## Crowe (May 16, 2007)

BBUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## ▒▒▓▓ (May 16, 2007)

Diaketh hasnt responded yet, can I post the new page?


----------



## ydraliskos (May 16, 2007)

Go ahead. When he comes back, he'll get his turn.


EDIT: NOTHING STOPS THE MANGA TRAIN


----------



## ▒▒▓▓ (May 16, 2007)

not sure how well known this is... I'll give a hint if you need it.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2007)

I don't know it but hell it looks funny


----------



## Hikaru (May 16, 2007)

I know this but can't remember the name. About a guy who went and live with a bunch of people in a dorm/apartment like place. He falls in love with the owner of the place which have multiple personality. I know it starts with a B or something .

Edit:Nvm I found it. It's MAHORABA.


----------



## ▒▒▓▓ (May 16, 2007)

yep. you got the ball Sniper.


----------



## Hikaru (May 16, 2007)

...:


----------



## ☠ (May 16, 2007)

Just takin' a stab here, but is that _Over Drive_?


----------



## Hikaru (May 16, 2007)

sure thing, your turn.


----------



## ☠ (May 16, 2007)

My apologies. This one is probably going to be really, really tough.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2007)

It REMINDS me of ravages of time...


----------



## Hikaru (May 16, 2007)

I am going to guess DANGU since you are pimping it


----------



## ☠ (May 16, 2007)

No and No.  

Good guesses, though. I told ya'll this was going to be a tough one!

Edit: Eh? No more guesses? Do I need to start giving hints?


----------



## kakoishii (May 18, 2007)

yes please


----------



## ☠ (May 18, 2007)

Hint #1: It's not _The Ravages of Time_, but Zaru's comment that it _looks_ like it is another good hint.


----------



## Hikaru (May 19, 2007)

So it's either Unhuman or Full lists of Gods. I would place my bet on Unhuman!


----------



## ☠ (May 19, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> I would place my bet on Unhuman!


Yup! Right you are!

(You wikied the answer, didn't you? )

Your turn!


----------



## Hikaru (May 19, 2007)

ya i wikied it  but I have seen both of them before just didn't know it was by the same guy and wasn't interested in reading them.

Pretty hard or very easy...


----------



## Hikaru (May 19, 2007)

Bump need hints?


----------



## ▒▒▓▓ (May 19, 2007)

hmmm... just a guess but, claymore?


----------



## Hikaru (May 19, 2007)

▒▒▓▓ said:


> hmmm... just a guess but, claymore?



Nope.

Hint:It's being scan by sushi bar manga... (#sbm @ irc.irchighway.net)


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

That character reminds me of Link 

With that big hint...Ubel Blatt


----------



## Hikaru (May 19, 2007)

o noes, correct your turn CP.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

Bleh, I read too many popular manga out there so I chose something that's not easily recognized  (I hope >.>)



lol, someone's gonna get this one :/


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

The shape of the train leads me to believe that its from something ecchi.

Futari Ecchi?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

Gene said:


> The shape of the train leads me to believe that its from something ecchi.
> 
> Futari Ecchi?



Nope. Sorry, Gene


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

I GOT IT NOW!!!


*Spoiler*: _It's..._ 



Yu-Gi-Oh!1!!!1111 >D


----------



## rabbitlai (May 19, 2007)

It's not Yugi-Oh, isn't it XD

Doubt if it's Fairy Tail. One Piece ? I dropped it half way, so don't know if there has been any train like that . But the style looks familiar .


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2007)

That train is definitely a monster card. And that hole is from the trap card "Trap Hole". I've already got it all figured out.


----------



## rabbitlai (May 19, 2007)

Gene said:
			
		

> That train is definitely a monster card. And that hole is from the trap card "Trap Hole". I've already got it all figured out.



I will take this as a joke


----------



## Hikaru (May 19, 2007)

The title of the pic is Yu-Gi-Oh so I am with Gene of it being Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## Misa (May 19, 2007)

Digimon? :S


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 20, 2007)

Gene said:


> I GOT IT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _It's..._
> ...



Incorrecto xD



rabbitlai said:


> It's not Yugi-Oh, isn't it XD
> 
> Doubt if it's Fairy Tail. One Piece ? I dropped it half way, so don't know if there has been any train like that . But the style looks familiar .



Nah, it's not One Piece. But I understand how you came to that conclusion   (Sea train, eh? )



Gene said:


> That train is definitely a monster card. And that hole is from the trap card "Trap Hole". I've already got it all figured out.



lol, sure it is 



SniperIsland said:


> The title of the pic is Yu-Gi-Oh so I am with Gene of it being Yu-Gi-Oh!



haha, you guys should stop looking at the pic's properties 



Misa said:


> Digimon? :S



Nope 

Ok, here's a hint: The company that the manga is involved with is *Shogakukan, Inc.*

have fun searching for it =p


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2007)

That is an evil and vague hint. There are so many titles under that company's proverbial belt, where published manga are concerned, that there are buttons linking to entire LISTS of entries for each letter of the alphabet. XD


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

Now I'm cheating: I copied a list of mangas that Shogakukan has serialized and is serializing.

    * 7 Seeds
    * Ask Dr. Rin!
    * Bakusou Kyoudai Let's & Go!!
    * Beyblade
    * Chicago
    * Dash & Spin: Super Fast Sonic
    * Densetsu No Stafy
    * Detective Conan
    * Doraemon
    * Doubt!!
    * Duel Masters
    * Fushigi Yūgi
    * G Senjou Heaven's Door
    * Godzilla
    * H3 School! (Happy Hustle High)
    * InuYasha
    * Kare First Love
    * Kekkaishi
    * Kikaider
    * Konjiki no Gash Bell! (Zatch Bell!)
    * Maison Ikkoku
    * MÄR
    * Midori no Hibi (Midori Days)
    * Mobile Police Patlabor
    * Monster
    * O~i! Ryōma
    * Pluto
    * Pocket Monsters
    * Prefectural Earth Defense Force
    * RahXephon
    * Ranma ½
    * Rekka no Honō (Flame of Recca)
    * Revolutionary Girl Utena
    * Rockman EXE (MegaMan NT Warrior)
    * Saikano
    * Selfish Fairy Mirumo de Pon (Mirmo Zibang!)
    * Sonic the Hedgehog
    * Sora wa Akai Kawa no Hotori (Red River)
    * SP: Security Police
    * Spriggan
    * Super Mario-Kun
    * Tottoko Hamutaro (Hamtaro)
    * Urusei Yatsura
    * Yaiba
    * Yakitate!! Japan

Just say it if your manga is in the list. Then I will start searching seriously


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2007)

I'll list the ones that I know it ISN'T. XD



> * Fushigi Yūgi
> * InuYasha
> * Kekkaishi
> * Maison Ikkoku
> ...


I am pretty sure it isn't some of the others on there, but not positive, so this is as much as I know for sure. XD


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 20, 2007)

jkingler said:


> That is an evil and vague hint. There are so many titles under that company's proverbial belt, where published manga are concerned, that there are buttons linking to entire LISTS of entries for each letter of the alphabet. XD



hehe, but it's more fun doing it this way 



Segan said:


> Now I'm cheating: I copied a list of mangas that Shogakukan has serialized and is serializing.
> 
> * 7 Seeds
> * Ask Dr. Rin!
> ...



Nope, the manga's not in that list  



jkingler said:


> I'll list the ones that I know it ISN'T. XD
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it isn't some of the others on there, but not positive, so this is as much as I know for sure. XD



lol, yea...the manga scan's not from those 
-------
Another Hint: It's serialized in the magazine, *Ikki*. That should decrease your search a bit


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

Hmm...

No. 5?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> No. 5?



Nope~

Alright, this should be like the biggest hint >.> 

It starts with an "R"

Go Go Go!


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

Sigh...Rockman Zero?


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2007)

I am going to guess Ranma, since it looks Humorous.


----------



## stingy (May 20, 2007)

It's Ryuguden.

I'm out of pictures so someone should upload for me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> Sigh...Rockman Zero?





jkingler said:


> I am going to guess Ranma, since it looks Humorous.



Ahh, sorry guys..stingy got this one ^^;;



stingy said:


> It's Ryuguden.
> 
> I'm out of pictures so someone should upload for me.



yep, that's right. It's anyone's game now since stingy doesn't have any pics to post


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

Mai-Hime hmmm something
It's this edition:


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2007)

lol well that is from the manga xD

Alright I'll give it to you. The answer was Mai-Otome Arashi btw.


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

Heh i am not very good with names but I will remember the plot and stuff 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hint:look at the bottom of the page and the name of the page!


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 20, 2007)

One piece            .


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

damn I didn't fool anyone, j/k your turn

post count+1


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 20, 2007)

This should be a easy one


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2007)

Definitely Basilisk. I remember that scene from the anime. 

Assuming I'm right, which I assume I am, the next willing taker can post a page to be guessed at.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 20, 2007)

Yup that's right.


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2007)

Taking the chance then. This should be very easy for Adachi fans, which I hope you all are.


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

Niji-Iro Togarashi someone post for me if i get it right


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2007)

It's right.


----------



## ☠ (May 20, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> Niji-Iro Togarashi someone post for me if i get it right


Okay, okay... I'll post then!  

Take a guess:


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

posting porn?


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2007)

I am going to guess Loveless, and if I am right, same stipulation as before: have at it.


----------



## ☠ (May 20, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> posting porn?


There's nothing porny in the image I posted!  



jkingler said:


> I am going to guess Loveless.


Nope.


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2007)

Eh, I saw pseudo-furries, so I thought I'd hazard a guess. XD


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

Morrigan said:


> There's nothing porny in the image I posted!



But the manga is  or is it, unless I am thinking of something else then it is.


----------



## ☠ (May 20, 2007)

jkingler said:


> Eh, I saw pseudo-furries, so I thought I'd hazard a guess. XD


Pseudo-furries? I think that's actually demons/oni or something like that. I'm not quite sure as I only have the raw Japanese scans. 



SniperIsland said:


> But the manga is  or is it, unless I am thinking of something else then it is.


Well, you're right about that.  I just love the art style too much not to post it! I think I deserve some credit for not posting one of the, quite frankly, more disturbing pages of the series!

Were you going to guess (since you seem to know what it is) or let someone else have the chance?


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

I will let someone take it, and tbh I was a little put off by the style of the art at first and didn't read it. But it was enjoyable after I bypass the first couple of pages.


----------



## rabbitlai (May 21, 2007)

Morrigan said:
			
		

> Hint #2: The mangaka's name is the Japanese slang term for an effeminate gay male/drag queen.



That's a big hint to find the mangaka's name. Is that Nuhafu ? But it's not that big of a help to find the manga's name. Coz when I googled it, you know, nothing about manga came up, just a bunch of websites about cross dresser, hentai porn and swear words sites :/

Does this have anything to do with the name of the manga 紅葉ノ月 ? I've  tried some ways of pronouncing the phrase , like Kurenaiha no getsu, Kouyou no getsu , Kukou no getsu ,Moon of red leaves, month of red leaves , Autumn leaves blah . But none works 

No idea about this manga.

Edit : Is there any chance that the mangaka's name is Okama, and the manga is Hanafuda ? Okama only means homosexual though.


----------



## Hikaru (May 21, 2007)

Woot we have a winner, it is Hanafuda(or is it Okama?)  but it is one of those.


----------



## rabbitlai (May 21, 2007)

SniperIsland said:
			
		

> Woot we have a winner, it is Hanafuda(or is it Okama?)  but it is one of those.



The manga is Hanafuda, which means "Paper flower" or something . While the mangaka is Okama, which means Homosexual . RIght right right ???


----------



## Crowe (May 21, 2007)

Miyuki ?


----------



## rabbitlai (May 21, 2007)

That's right . Your turn .

:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/:/


----------



## Crowe (May 21, 2007)

Should be easy if you've read it


----------



## Diaketh (May 21, 2007)

Monster Collection ;D


----------



## Crowe (May 21, 2007)

Correct


----------



## Diaketh (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2007)

I doubt I'm right, but just for the heck of it..

Black Blood Brothers? xD


----------



## Durandal (May 23, 2007)

I don't know... vampire game?


----------



## Diaketh (May 23, 2007)

Hint: It is about a prince trying to regain his crown.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 26, 2007)

Time for a new scan? >_>


----------



## Diaketh (May 26, 2007)

Alright, new page - the last one was from "My Name is Zushio"


----------



## Hikaru (May 26, 2007)

Get Backer?


----------



## Diaketh (May 26, 2007)

Indeed. The ball is in your corner.


----------



## Hikaru (May 26, 2007)

Hint: 3 volumes out by Tokyopop, 4th one about to come out. Licensed by: TOKYOPOP.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Reminds me of Spawn.

Zombie Powder?


----------



## Hikaru (May 26, 2007)

nope,
Time setting is the three kingdom age I think.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Huh? It plays in China?

Uhm, Ravages of Time, then?


----------



## Hikaru (May 26, 2007)

nope
Hint:about a kid who eats demon and have no memory of his past until ....


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 27, 2007)

100 ways of an exorcist?


----------



## Hikaru (May 27, 2007)

Nope,
Last Hint then I give answer:Starts with a Q and is 4 letters...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 27, 2007)

Uou man, thats a tough one


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 27, 2007)

is it a non jap manga?


----------



## Akatora (May 27, 2007)

Qwan?


Could this be the answer?


If im correct, then this is the next one up:


----------



## Hikaru (May 27, 2007)

yup it's Qwan. Your turn. you already posted .


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 27, 2007)

City Hunter?


----------



## Akatora (May 27, 2007)

Not the one.

Hint: Most of the story Takes place in a mountain region in northen Japan


----------



## Hikaru (May 27, 2007)

Is it about dogs fighting bears? cuz if it is! ::shake fist::


----------



## Akatora (May 27, 2007)

that is true, could have looked for a harder one, but i'd say either you know it and don't like it or you just looked through a couple of my older posts.
 


Next time i'll try to be more inventive.(Picked a pic without the dogs and Bears to make it alittle harder)


----------



## Hikaru (May 27, 2007)

Actually, I got half way in the story and got put off because of the length and went to read the ending. The Korean words on the top kinda threw me off(thought it was Japanese) but since you said that they are in the northern mountain range then I knew it right there. I will let someone have this one since I don't have any picture.


----------



## Akatora (May 27, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> Actually, I got half way in the story and got put off because of the length and went to read the ending. The Korean words on the top kinda threw me off(thought it was Japanese) but since you said that they are in the northern mountain range then I knew it right there. I will let someone have this one since I don't have any picture.




Hmm... now im curious. So you read the original version? 

It's not that long for an anime(21 episodes if i remember right)
Manga is a typical shounen length of 18 Volumes, though if you take it's follow up serie of 45 volumes and counting and the story taking place before the "main" serie which is 1 volume... I can see what you mean about how long it is.


Anywy Answer is accepted, name of serie is Ginga Nagareboshi Gin or Silver Fang


----------



## Hikaru (May 27, 2007)

It seem very long to me tho. I got to the part where they swim back to the mountain area from inland to do the final battle with the bears. Then I kinda went to read the end. Anyway someone post an image for me, I don't have any on me.


----------



## Akatora (May 28, 2007)

I'll post another then:




Hint: Music


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2007)

I don't know the manga but that sure as hell looks pedophiliac and the eyes remind me of full moon wo sagashite and stuff


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2007)

All I can say for sure, is that it has to be from Shoujo genre...


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> All I can say for sure, is that it has to be from Shoujo genre...



Well that doesn't really narrow it down, does it?


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well that doesn't really narrow it down, does it?



It certainly doesn't.


----------



## vanh (May 28, 2007)

Urg , shoujo, about music, with big-eyed characters . Kodomo no Omocha ? 

Most likely wrong though =/


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2007)

Nah, I read Kodomo no Omocha myself, and I can assure you, this is definitely not it...

It's a cool series in its own right, though. Both the main protagonists kinda grew on me.


----------



## Hikaru (May 28, 2007)

I think it is full moon wo sagashite since he said Music .


----------



## jkingler (May 28, 2007)

It certainly looks like FMwS, so you probably got that one right.


----------



## Hikaru (May 28, 2007)

Zaru said it first tho, so if it is FMWS, he is the one to post.


----------



## Kaki (May 28, 2007)

I'll tag this and wait for zaru then...


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2007)

Well since FMWS is the only manga by tanemura that involves music and little girls like that, I'm gonna assume i'm right.

Should I post the next picture right away?


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2007)

Go ahead and post.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2007)

Alrighty then


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hikaru (May 28, 2007)

It's er something High School, let me search for the name.


----------



## ydraliskos (May 28, 2007)

Cromartie High School XD

Eddieee


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2007)

Yup cromartie high school is right


----------



## Akatora (May 28, 2007)

Just to erase any doubt, your right it is FMWS.


So let's see what ydraliskos will come up with.


----------



## kakoishii (May 30, 2007)

when's the next one gonna be up?


----------



## ydraliskos (May 30, 2007)

AFFFFF =/ 


I completely forgot. I was doing a lot of thigns at the time =/=/ Waitt up, im gonna post somethin right now



*Spoiler*: __ 









Here you go.

Hint: It's yurilicious as one can be


----------



## ydraliskos (May 30, 2007)

Don't see any replies so I'll give another hint :

It was very recently reviewed at ANN, in their "Right Turn Only", and was only added in the manga database even more recently.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 30, 2007)

Is it *Aoi Hana *?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 30, 2007)

Kashimashi ~Girl meets Girl~?


----------



## kakoishii (May 30, 2007)

I don't know for sure but considering kashimashi is the only yuri manga ann reviewed in their right turn only section I'm guessing scorpio is right in his guess


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

Sweet blue Flowers (aoi Hana)


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

Im pretty sure Im right since I found the manga
 here-->*Sweet Blue Flowers*
So I'll just post


----------



## Hikaru (May 31, 2007)

Video Girl AI but you should wait for confirmation


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

Oops, sorry... Ive actually been waiting all day and since I knew I was right, I couldn wait anymore  and just posted, next time Ill wait

That was pretty fast by the way, I just put it there...(good job!!)


----------



## Hikaru (May 31, 2007)

This is going to be the last image I am posting till I return from vacation.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 31, 2007)

Shin Angyo Onshi!  What volume is that from though? Havn't looked through the raws yet.


----------



## Hikaru (May 31, 2007)

Volume 15, and he is 

*Spoiler*: __ 



healthy again so he don't need that inhaler anymore or does he


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 31, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> Volume 15, and he is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Aw, ya I figured it was probably around then. I have all the raws, I've just been trying to resist reading them and wait for etc. to catch up XD

Anyways, here is my pic.



I will post a hint if its needed, but I don't think it should be that hard


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

*2x2 = Shinobuden*?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 31, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> *2x2 = Shinobuden*?



Yep, your turn


----------



## Tuxx (May 31, 2007)

I'll play along


----------



## ydraliskos (May 31, 2007)

Monster princess?  or Shaman king 


Btw it was Aoi Hana indeed, you did well to post, since i was asleep. If you're sure, you're sure. (euro timezone)


----------



## Tuxx (May 31, 2007)

Me?  Nope keep trying


----------



## vanh (May 31, 2007)

My guess would be Fairy's landing.


----------



## Hikaru (May 31, 2007)

It's vampire something or something vampire, I always keep forgetting names.

Edit:Record of Fallen Vampire, If I get it right, Someone post an image for me plox.


----------



## ez (May 31, 2007)

Murder princess?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

hold on, it was my turn wasnt it?


----------



## ydraliskos (May 31, 2007)

yes it was. but oh well


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

damn... thats gay


----------



## kakoishii (May 31, 2007)

^since rav sort of cheated and posted a manga image without correctly guessing a series I think it would be find if you went ahead and took your turn Cassius


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

nah, thanks a lot precciate the consideration though, but I don wanna mess up with this fine thread, so Ill just wait till I guess again


----------



## Tuxx (May 31, 2007)

Ops my bad>< heh.  Sorry Cassius ^^ Hmm I really should pay attention more.  Turn back to Cass

It was Vampire Juuji Kai


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

Hehehe, dont mention it, its okay

Ill post as soon as I get my server running


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

I don know how big this manga is in the community, i think its pretty easy
oh well here we go


----------



## Tuxx (May 31, 2007)

Battle Royale?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 1, 2007)

youre damn right it is, good job


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 1, 2007)

Thx!  My turn right?  I can do this!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Durandal (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know. I have to read more manga.


----------



## vanh (Jun 3, 2007)

^ post a new scan , will you ^___^ ?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 3, 2007)

Can I?    If it's still my turn ^^


----------



## vanh (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, you can, because it's still your turn if nobody can answer correctly what the manga is . Go right ahead ^^


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 3, 2007)

This is such a underrated series, so original and complex would put mainstream series to shame ><


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2007)

Plus it's probably the series with the least amount of text.

Blame.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 3, 2007)

Correct and true   Also Killy is just plain bad-ass imo


----------



## jkingler (Jun 3, 2007)

*way late* Ah, sonovabitch, Eat-Man. XD It's been forever since I watched that. Nice one, guys. 

As for Blame...I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2007)

k new one (probably rather unknown), it's from a one-shot-manga.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks funny. Would you give me the title by PM? I won't guess this one.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't think anyone knows ><  still it looks interesting...very interesting


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, this tip will make it easy:

It's from the guy who drew Goth and is still drawing NHK ni Youkoso.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 4, 2007)

ammm...Tsukumo Happy Soul?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2007)

Yessirindeedsir


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, it shouldn't be too hard, imo


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2007)

Considering the art quality, bastard?


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep, that's right.

Your turn....again


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2007)

Free round, whoever wants to can post a pic


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 4, 2007)

so whos gonna post, i aint..


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 4, 2007)

I wanna go next!


----------



## jkingler (Jun 5, 2007)

No takers, eh?  

/as clueless as the rest of you apparently are


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 5, 2007)

3 guys working on a cafe or a bar or something =/ but what could it be.


EDIT:

Fuck, i googled the above sentence , and actually found out the manga haha XD Google skill level up!

Cafe Kichijouji!


EDIT2:

If i'm correct, jkingler can have my turn  I'm out of manga


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmm free turn it seems, any takers?


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I'll go 

this one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll take this


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2007)

gunum battle angel alita.......if I'm right next person can go.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh, I see that someone else posted a pic already. You can ignore mine and use it if no one else wants to post anything.

@Kaki, if you're referring to my image then that's not right.


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 5, 2007)

^ or since you've already posted yours and I posted mine, the person who can guess either yours or mine can go next , now people have a greater chance of getting a turn.


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2007)

Shin: Looks like Zetman. If that's right, please post another one. I don't feel like it.

kakoishii: Reminds me a little of Kare Kano, regarding the style. Is it the same author?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 6, 2007)

It is Zetman ><


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








maybe hard or no?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 6, 2007)

Segan said:


> Shin: Looks like Zetman. If that's right, please post another one. I don't feel like it.
> 
> kakoishii: Reminds me a little of Kare Kano, regarding the style. Is it the same author?



Yup, it's Zetman


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 6, 2007)

Segan said:


> Shin: Looks like Zetman. If that's right, please post another one. I don't feel like it.
> 
> kakoishii: Reminds me a little of Kare Kano, regarding the style. Is it the same author?



you got mine right   however someone just took a turn, however if Shin is right and since he already took a turn I bet you can go next.


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2007)

It's Lucifer's turn, since I explicitly said I would pass.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 6, 2007)

> maybe hard or no?



Thats Dogs Bullets & Carnage >< I have it


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 7, 2007)

Correct xD


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 7, 2007)

My last post for tonight >< bed time now.

Rep+ for the winner


----------



## Segan (Jun 7, 2007)

Damn it, don't go to bed yet. Tell me by PM what manga this is from! I need to know that!


----------



## Vicious (Jun 7, 2007)

Chronicles of the cursed sword


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 7, 2007)

obviously it's chronicles of the cursed sword...


----------



## Vicious (Jun 7, 2007)

I swear i didnt look at ravseed sig

eh..lets see anybody knows this manga


----------



## Segan (Jun 7, 2007)

It must be from Kaori Yuki. But I don't know anything else but Angel Sanctuary....

How did Angel Sanctuary end anyway...?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 7, 2007)

...this is lucifer?

3 pages.


*Spoiler*: __ 








hard time?


----------



## isanon (Jun 7, 2007)

Lucifer said:


> ...this is lucifer?
> 
> 3 pages.
> 
> ...


of i know that one but i forgot its name he is a vampire and his sister is a warewolf but wtf is its name 

Edit: found it. its *majin devil *

edit2:this should be easy (posting because i know it is majin devil)


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 7, 2007)

> ...this is lucifer?
> 
> 3 pages.
> 
> ...



Oh Great! - Majin Devil  >< I have that too  why am I still up! >_<


----------



## Segan (Jun 7, 2007)

ravseed, what time is at your place?

Edit: Gunsmith Cats?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 7, 2007)

lol, correct... isanon


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 7, 2007)

> ravseed, what time is at your place?



Pst timezone ^^


----------



## isanon (Jun 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> ravseed, what time is at your place?
> 
> Edit: *Gunsmith Cats*?


correct       .


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 8, 2007)

Segan's turn! go go!


Off-topic: Like the series so far Segan? >< I'm trying to find a scanner for the rest of the vol.'s ><


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

Didn't have much time.

I'll try to post something during daytime...


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

Dunno if it's well known, since I don't know much about that manga:


----------



## isanon (Jun 8, 2007)

i have no idea might have been easier if the text had been in english but in my opinion it might be anything


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 8, 2007)

Host Club? o.O


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

No, not Host Club. I don't even know that one...


----------



## isanon (Jun 8, 2007)

Arcana          ?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 8, 2007)

Yougen No Chi (Blood of Yougen)? lol..


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

No bloody or supernatural stuff...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 8, 2007)

ahhh yes it's hot gimmick


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

Lucifer said:


> ahhh yes it's hot gimmick



Good boy...or should I say girl?

...

Nah, with those pics you must definitely be a guy... 

Your turn.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 8, 2007)

yes I am guy xD lol


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

King Bandit Jing or something?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 8, 2007)

no, it's historical manga.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay, what's the place? England? It doesn't seem to play in Japan if that's a historical manga.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 9, 2007)

they are chinese...

but main character is japanese, he lives in china..

there is "the culture revolution" on last volume

"in July 7th 1937, Lugou Bridge incident took place, the japan-china war offically started."

3 full volumes.

wait.. that guy in this pic is not main character...

btw, I go to sleep


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 10, 2007)

To hard ><


----------



## Jayka (Jun 10, 2007)

Sui Tang Heroes


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 10, 2007)

nope... >.<


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 10, 2007)

Is it Yanjing Linren Chao?

_edit: Swear those lagged posst didnt register till I saw them!_


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2007)

...

Please delete your multi-posts. One is enough.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

whoa... O_o *7* posts? ravseed"*7*"...  hmm interesting

btw, no it's not..


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 11, 2007)

Lolz I assure you 7 post was not at all a coincidence  13 mins of lag >_<

Hmmm if its not that then its Story of Beijing Opera. If not then I have no clue


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

correct, your turn... xD


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 11, 2007)

Alright


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

Black God?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 11, 2007)

That was fast >< Correct!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

lol xD



I love this scene, hilarious


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha. ichi the killer.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

correct, your turn... xD


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

Don't feel like searching an image, free round.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 11, 2007)

Probably easy, but funny non-the-less


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol is that mx0 ?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 11, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol is that mx0 ?



Yes it is


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

Reminds me to catch up on the latest chapters.

Free round again >_>


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll take this


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

kekkaishi...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 11, 2007)

That's right. Your turn.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 12, 2007)

hmm...



Kadokawa Shoten.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 13, 2007)

Da-bump ><  I don't think anyone has gotten an answer yet.  Lol I tried looking before but its insane, Kadokawa Shoten has way to many mangas to check for


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 13, 2007)

well >_>... in bottom-right, she is necromancer.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 13, 2007)

Vulgar Ghost Daydream?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 13, 2007)

that's correct, your turn.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, here goes one more


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2007)

yakitate! Japan

Free round if I'm right


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 13, 2007)

Zaru said:


> yakitate! Japan
> 
> Free round if I'm right



Yep yep, thats right


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok i got this one, edit forthcoming


*Spoiler*: _It's a Trap!_


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 13, 2007)

Rubbers 7?


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 13, 2007)

YEs >_> 

Your turn


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 13, 2007)

let me..


----------



## Jayka (Jun 14, 2007)

It reminds of FLCL


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 14, 2007)

that's correct xD, your turn.


----------



## Jayka (Jun 14, 2007)

Hurray!  

Anyway, here's a new one...  It's quite simple I think...



It's been a day already, so here's a second one of the same series


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 15, 2007)

:/Is really interested in knowing what the above series is :3 
:/Monitors thread closely


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol. Because of the crocodile, I would have said He is my master, but I guess that's not it


----------



## Jayka (Jun 15, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol. Because of the crocodile, I would have said He is my master, but I guess that's not it



You're right! That's Pochi the alligator. He looks different in the anime series though  

It's your turn now!


----------



## Vicious (Jun 15, 2007)

No my turn 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2007)

Blame  -,-

Edit: also, you forgot to edit the image file name, so ...


----------



## Vicious (Jun 15, 2007)

^That's called cheating, yo.

opps:sweat


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2007)

I just confirmed what is obvious. I've read some parts of Blame -,-

It's probably the manga with the least amount of text, lol


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 15, 2007)

Gantz also has barely any text.


----------



## Vicious (Jun 15, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I just confirmed what is obvious. I've read some parts of Blame -,-
> 
> It's probably the manga with the least amount of text, lol


Yeah i noticed-__- i havent read it yet, i just seen some scans here and there. Is it any good? it looks weird lol




> Gantz also has barely any text.


It's very smiliar from what i heard and from what i seen lol.
if u want to check it out u could read it here.
Shining Tears X Wind 10


----------



## Quoll (Jun 16, 2007)

BUMP




Lets keep the thread alive. This is how I find my manga XD


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

Whas that a girl who sang for another girl? Sounds sweet...


----------



## Quoll (Jun 16, 2007)

Not exactly, but the story is partly about making music 

hint - its a oneshot


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

Not like I could guess. I don't read enough mangas...


----------



## Quoll (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't read too many b/c i'm picky and find few non-action series that I like. It threads like these that help me expand my reading.


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

Non-action, huh?

Now that I think about it, I can't remember if I know one. I wonder if Kare Kano can be regarded as non-action, as well as Skip Beat?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 16, 2007)

The artwork looks familiar, but I can't quite put my finger on it XD


----------



## Quoll (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm willing to read shoujo as long as it isn't as retarted as Zettai Kareshi. I prefer action/fighting mangas w/ a good story but there a few reccomended other than the ones everyone knows about like Bleach, Kenshin, Naruto, etc.


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

What about Berserk?

Anyway, I need some more hints than just the fact that it's an oneshot.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 16, 2007)

Nousatsu Rock Star ^^ I think! XD


----------



## Quoll (Jun 16, 2007)

@Segan - lol. didn't think I had to mention Berserk...actually haven't started it yet tho but I will eventually...i've been delaying in hopes that someone will tell me there's another 50 eps to the anime lol

on topic:
Its name is related to classical/orchestra music.


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

Quoll said:


> @Segan - lol. didn't think I had to mention Berserk...actually haven't started it yet tho but I will eventually...i've been delaying in hopes that someone will tell me there's another 50 eps to the anime lol


The manga is a lot better than the anime. Better not wait for a sequel to the existing anime, but instead dig in the real thing.



> on topic:
> Its name is related to classical/orchestra music.



Uhm...Nodame Cantabile? ^^


----------



## Quoll (Jun 16, 2007)

incorrect

if no one gets it by time i'm back on tonight i'll give the answer


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

Tonight? My time zone is GMT+1...and it's evening right now.

What's your location?


----------



## Quoll (Jun 16, 2007)

Forgot to include that detail. I'm EST and I log on between 11pm and 1am.

EDIT - looking thru my manga for a new pic, will give answer at that time if no gets it. should be 30 min, 1hr at worst.


----------



## Quoll (Jun 17, 2007)

The last pic was from Concerto, here's the new one.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 20, 2007)

I think you might want to post another one.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it supposed to be an easy one? Cause I have no clue xDDD


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 20, 2007)

it's manga or manhwa?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 20, 2007)

Been awhile ><

Anyways, someone post a new one^^ free turn maybe?


----------



## Quoll (Jun 20, 2007)

Its from a manga. The title starts w/ a K.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 20, 2007)

It's been more then 2 days   I think you should give the info.  Your turn still, but need post a new scan.


----------



## Quoll (Jun 20, 2007)

Nah, I give up.


----------



## Krelian (Jun 20, 2007)

the manga is kurozakuro

if im right anyone can post a pic


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 24, 2007)

I bring you *L i f e*! *instant rez 

I'll step up and post ^^



A cookie for everyone, also rep-worthy.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah! My Goddess?


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope... i'll give a hint, though it'd probably would be giving out to much info.

It's a manga about a boy becoming a God-slayer.


----------



## isanon (Jun 24, 2007)

thats edens bowy


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 24, 2007)

Bingo ^^ your turn


----------



## isanon (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Tuxx (Jun 24, 2007)

Tokyo Akazukin ><


----------



## isanon (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah      .


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 24, 2007)

Sleep tme ><


----------



## Durandal (Jun 26, 2007)

The art is kind of weird.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 26, 2007)

It's *Hells Angels*, the art is pretty cool actually, different, but unique to the manga. ><

Free turn if anyone wants


----------



## Durandal (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't have a scanner, but keep this thread alive people.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 28, 2007)

This should be a real popular manga


----------



## November 11 (Jun 28, 2007)

Berserk
10 chars


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 29, 2007)

Yup. Your turn.


----------



## November 11 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is also pretty easy, i think.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

Reminds me somewhat of Zetman.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 30, 2007)

It is Zetman


----------



## November 11 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, it's Zetman.
Your turn Segan.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

November 11 said:


> Yes, it's Zetman.
> Your turn Segan.



WHAT?

And there I thought I was guessing pretty much out of the blue.

Next one:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2007)

Hajime no ippo? -,-


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Hajime no ippo? -,-



Don't make such a face. Your turn.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2007)

Free round.


----------



## Jayka (Jul 2, 2007)

Since no one posted yet, I will post one. I don't think this one is hard to guess...



This series is recently (2007) being animated.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 6, 2007)

It kind of looks like Yotsubato.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2007)

If you mean Y*o*tsubato, I don't think that's it.


----------



## Jayka (Jul 7, 2007)

It's not Yotsuba, but the style is quite alike. This series (and another one of the same author with an pink haired angel-to-be and a shy-innocent-demon-to-be) however is more chibi-like. 

This manga is about a girl who turns into 'God' (=kami).


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Huh? Sounds like The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi. But looking at the scan, it's definitely not Suzumiya.


----------



## Jayka (Jul 7, 2007)

The title has two words. The first part I pretty much gave away in the last reply I posted. The second part is the name of the main person (she shares her name with a Naruto part 2 character...)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Kamichama Karin.

Wiki ftw


----------



## Jayka (Jul 7, 2007)

That's right


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Silvery Crow.

Free round. You can post again, Shin.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Wtf? Already. 

I'll pass.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 7, 2007)

ooh i'll post one then =D



anyways, this should be easy if you've read it. if you haven't, good luck =)


----------



## Durandal (Jul 7, 2007)

ZOMBIEPOWDER!!


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 7, 2007)

yep you got it. your turn =)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow, that doesn't even look like Kubo's artwork.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Wow, that doesn't even look like Kubo's artwork.



Have you, by chance, ever read the first volumes of Bleach? It still looked much like that.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 7, 2007)

haha yeah the art's not really that different. i guess kubo's current style is considerably different from zombie powder, but oh well. man i wish he properly finished zombie powder  is anybody going to post up another pic?


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, I remember now.

I couldn't tell why, but those caricatures on that page looked familiar. It really resembles Kubo's style in the earliest volumes of Bleach.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Have you, by chance, ever read the first volumes of Bleach? It still looked much like that.



I read it a long time ago so I don't really recall that much of it. But I don't really see many resembelance from the recent chapters.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Of course not. Kubo's style has developed greatly since then.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 7, 2007)

Does anyone read this?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't read it, but the style heavily reminds me of something older Akira Toriyama would draw (especially the mouth of the pig guy)

Plus it has lonely houses on large planes. Dr. Slump?


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

No, but it reminds me of Dr. Slump. One of Toriyama's works.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 7, 2007)

You are both right!  But Zaru posted first.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2007)

Free round


----------



## November 11 (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2007)

Could that be black lagoon?


----------



## November 11 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep, it's Black Lagoon.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2007)

As always, free round then.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 7, 2007)

Sort of easy.
Okay, REALLY easy.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 7, 2007)

haha, now that's HARD!

Death Note.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol you're right.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 7, 2007)

Alright, I guess I'll post the next one xD



Hint: It's not from Bleach


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 8, 2007)

It's Shamo.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2007)

Yep, definitely Shamo.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 8, 2007)

lol, you're both right 

I guess it's Shin's turn now


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Segan (Jul 8, 2007)

High School of the Dead

Free turn.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2007)

Free turn, eh? 

I'll take it!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn, the art looks awesome!

Can you PM me the name of the manga? I won't guess this one.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2007)

At first I thought it's XS but it's not that korean when I looked closer >_>


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2007)

Nope, not that. It's awesome, I can tell you that much.  


Here's another page to assist you: 



If you need hints, let me know.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 9, 2007)

Claymore??


----------



## Hidan (Jul 9, 2007)

Until Death Do Us Apart ?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 9, 2007)

UDDUP it is. 

Do you read it? If not, you should, since it's badass.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2007)

Ichigo_101 said:


> Claymore??



LOL! Nice guess  Read Claymore, you'll love it  
-------
ahh, I think I just found another manga to read 

Anyways, let's move with the game


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Pluto 

and yes, yes it does win


----------



## Hidan (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup it's your turn now  ....I have to read Flame of Recca... I know I will like it, but I am soooo lazy...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hidan said:


> Yup it's your turn now  ....I have to read Flame of Recca... I know I will like it, but I am soooo lazy...



YES YOU DO!  STOP BEING SO LAZY!! 



Anyways, my turn:


----------



## isanon (Jul 9, 2007)

i dont know what it is but i want to read it :amazed


----------



## Hidan (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok sir I will read it tomorrow :sweat eh and is the picture from Tsugihagi Hyoryu Sakka ?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hidan said:


> Ok sir I will read it tomorrow :sweat eh and is the picture from Tsugihagi Hyoryu Sakka ?



Good  Just ignore the crappy art in the beginning, it gets A LOT better *points to sig* lol

and nope, its not Tsugihagi Hyoryu Sakka.


----------



## Hidan (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah I know the manga has changed it's drawer *spelling* (or maybe it wasn't FoR) 
and for the picture...hm it has some D.Gray-Man feel to it. Can you give us a hint ?
(sorry I am good at Engrish, but my English sucks...)


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 9, 2007)

It's Soul Eater ><

Soul Eater is win.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> It's Soul Eater ><
> 
> Soul Eater is win.



Yep, it would be Soul Eater  Win it is indeed 

Your turn.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Krelian (Jul 12, 2007)

i believe it is Nabari no Ou

free round if im right


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Correct ^^


----------



## Durandal (Jul 15, 2007)

Ooh. japanese


----------



## isanon (Jul 15, 2007)

eyeshield                    21


----------



## Durandal (Jul 15, 2007)

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## isanon (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Tuxx (Jul 16, 2007)

Sword of the Dark Ones aka Ragnarok


----------



## isanon (Jul 16, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Sword of the Dark Ones aka Ragnarok


corect      .


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll pass, so free turn


----------



## Timur Lane (Jul 16, 2007)

Ill do it then.

​


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, let me guess. Jojo's Bizarre adventure? -,-


----------



## Timur Lane (Jul 16, 2007)

Right you are, your turn.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2007)

Alright, new one:


*Spoiler*: _Large image!_ 









I think there are currently three volumes
Got it from #lurk which is a big hint


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mirai Nikki?


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jul 17, 2007)

is it bleach? becaue tht mask kinda look like a hollow mask


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 17, 2007)

hm. no idea what it is, but it is definitely NOT bleach.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Mirai Nikki?



That's right.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 17, 2007)

Zaru's sig said:


> Wait, actually I am.




Sweet irony   In the end, _we all are_


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 18, 2007)

Your turn Scorpio! ^^


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry for the late response. Internet was out most of today.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 19, 2007)

Doh, that's always no fun to get. ><

Anyways, it looks like Marchen Awakens Romance


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Doh, that's always no fun to get. ><
> 
> Anyways, it looks like Marchen Awakens Romance



Yep, that would be it


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 19, 2007)

Not sure if this series has been done before >< but here goes.


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 19, 2007)

Cloth Road, Will not be posting image.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes that's correct.

Free turn boys & girls


----------



## Vicious (Jul 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








This should be really easy for u tux


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Chronicles of the Cursed Sword?


----------



## Vicious (Jul 19, 2007)

Nope 

Hint: it's a manwha.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 19, 2007)

Ragnarok ><


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah thats cool hehe.  Although I still say should buy them all. ^^  

Hmm I still have hope that the author will continue it someday! >< I rank it as my favorite manhwa right next to Cursed Sword

Anyways new scan.



*Try again *Shin *>< *


----------



## Durandal (Jul 23, 2007)

Ugh... I don't read any manhwa...


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 23, 2007)

Lolz...that was Chronicles of the Cursed Sword ><  I was just teasing Shin a bit.

Anyways, free turn is up for grabs.


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 24, 2007)

Awww, I am reading the raw to CotCS right now, could have guessed if you gave me 1 more day or so  
Here's a easy one I hope.


----------



## isanon (Jul 24, 2007)

the melancoly of haruha sasumaya (or however you spell her name)

free round


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 24, 2007)

Bah!  No sugar you...you...Sniper...you...

J/K ><

Anyways, rep for anyone who can guess this!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

Isn't that Superior?


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 24, 2007)

Yep correct!


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

Fine, next one. Hint: It's a Shoujo.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like Nana to me. 

If I'm right, free round.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

It indeed is Nana. It's a free round, then.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 24, 2007)

Here it is:


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 24, 2007)

I am pretty sure it is Eden's Bowy (boy), free round if I get it right.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, that's rite.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 25, 2007)

Somebody better be reading this! >_<  Trust me only gets better after each vol. and vol. 8-13 is very nice.


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2007)

Is that Id?


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 25, 2007)

*Nods* Yep


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't like this series. Free round.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​​


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 29, 2007)

Chaosic Rune I cheated :lolz: 

Going to post some image that gets progressively harder I hope. This one should be pretty easy because of the art.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Yes, he ate his own eyes


----------



## Segan (Jul 29, 2007)

Ravages of time, by any chance?


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 29, 2007)

Go ahead your turn.


----------



## Segan (Jul 29, 2007)

Free turn...


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 29, 2007)

fine my turn again


----------



## Akatora (Jul 29, 2007)

fairytail?


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 29, 2007)

close but nope.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 29, 2007)

Since you said Fairly Tail was close, I am going to guess Rave and probably be wrong. XD


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 29, 2007)

close again


----------



## jkingler (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, in that case, I am just about positive it is Monster Soul. Is it worth reading ? 

/free round if I am right


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 29, 2007)

It is Monster Soul, IMO it was meh to average but it only have 1 volume so you don't have to wait weekly or something.
I will take this free turn again and continue to post!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 29, 2007)

Damn do you guys read a lot of unknown manga? I mean I read over 40 mangas and I still don't know what manga pages you guys post sometime X_X


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 29, 2007)

Heh, I read about 40 different manga titles per month but that is because I read them in Chinese and they are a lot easier to find.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 30, 2007)

reminds me of tsukihime but I never really got into that to be certain :/


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 30, 2007)

You are correct, your turn.


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2007)

Until Death Do Us Part?

Edit: Ah, nevermind...


----------



## Mori` (Jul 30, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> You are correct, your turn.



I'll pass it, free turn.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 30, 2007)

If you guys don't mind, I'll start it off


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2007)

Snow Blood?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 30, 2007)

Nope, I'll give a hint if next guess turns out wrong


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm...looks like Ga-rei, no wait it *is *Ga-rei. ><  

Heh weren't your former avay and sigs from Ga-rei.  I could of swore I remember them so. ^^


A hard one maybe...  _**hint*: one-shot*_


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 31, 2007)

yea, it's Ga-rei  (lol, yep..my former set was from that series )

Man, you read alot of nice series that are unknown here Tuxx D: I'll pass on this one..


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 31, 2007)

Me? Nah ><  I'm sure many others know/seen more than me.  I just search around to find interesting things to read when I'm bored.  Even though half of then I can't even read. ><  The pics will have to suffice heh.


*More hints*: _*A thread from one of the author's other title is here, within the first 2 pages inside the Konoha Libary.  The art is very distinctive. ^^*_


----------



## isanon (Aug 1, 2007)

im pretty poisitive i have read that one but i dont remember witch one it is and i dont have the time to look it up


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah oh well.  It's *Extra Existence*

Free turn


----------



## Durandal (Aug 2, 2007)

It'll be easier to guess if you read it.


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2007)

Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Durandal (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 2, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of High School Girls, so if that proves correct, free round, as usual.


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2007)

Correct you are.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll steal jkingler's turn


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

It has Homunculus in title, you might want to rechange to a diff pic. >.<


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 2, 2007)

ShhH >< your not suppose to tell Taichi!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

But that takes the fun out of guessing. lol


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 2, 2007)

Where does it say Homunculus?


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 2, 2007)

_Right-click image - properties>_

So whose turn is it? *eagerly waiting ><*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 2, 2007)

lol wtf? 

That just ruins the whole point of "guessing".

Anyway, free turn.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Going for a wild guess here, Bastard!?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 3, 2007)

No, it's definitely not Bastard!!

Jackals, maybe?


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 3, 2007)

Geez...site finally back up?

Anyways...it's Ubel Blatt


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Uhh, taking another wild guess... The Silvery Crow?

Also this is offtopic but, is anyone else having the same problems with the forum that you can't tell whenever a topic gets a new post?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 4, 2007)

> Also this is offtopic but, is anyone else having the same problems with the forum that you can't tell whenever a topic gets a new post?



Yes, same here. I also can't use the "full" quote feature.


----------



## Hikaru (Aug 4, 2007)

Ubel Blatt, posted the same image somewhere around here. free.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Tuxx said Ubel Blatt Already. SO I guess it's really his turn..


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 5, 2007)

Ugh...still full of glitches I see.


_+Rep for right guesser ><_  This series is niiiiice, is all I got to say.  Should really check it out.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 5, 2007)

I doubt it's Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle 

How about a hint to help us out?


----------



## ydraliskos (Aug 5, 2007)

Chrono Trigger, free turn if I'm right


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 5, 2007)

Hehe nope.

_Hints: Western style/medieval-ish setting, guns + magic.  That pic is from the raw...so probably haven't seen it ><_

Here's another one.


----------



## Vicious (Aug 5, 2007)

Eden's bowy or Angelic Layer?
or it could be Houshin Engi, but i havent seen the anime for a long time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2007)

Trigun or some Trigun spinoff, I'm not sure. These are too hard! lol


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 5, 2007)

Nah, and not Houshin Engi either....though you should really check out the manga for it.  It's like 20 times better and goes further than the anime.  Plus some of them got some crazy abilities, could take quite a few of the "fictional-verses"  mainly used here in O&B. ><

Anyways

More scans ><

*Spoiler*: __ 










If not...I'll give the answer a few hours later. ><


----------



## Krelian (Aug 6, 2007)

its kurohime

free turn


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes correct


----------



## isanon (Aug 7, 2007)

i take this turn then  (since the thread is about to fall of the page)


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 7, 2007)

Aw that's easy...looks like Fire Candy.

Free turn.


----------



## isanon (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah its fire candy


----------



## Durandal (Aug 10, 2007)

Easy.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't see the pic well...but it looks like Gon and his father is in it..

Hunter x Hunter, I presume?..


----------



## Durandal (Aug 13, 2007)

Yup. Your turn.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2007)

alrighty then, here it is.


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that I know!

Variante


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2007)

You got it  Your turn


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

Who will guess this one?


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 14, 2007)

L u c k y S t a r


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

Right. Your turn.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets see...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

Off-Topic:
Segan, where did you find those Lucky Star strips?


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

Link removed

Has a bunch of other series uploaded, too. Online reading only.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Kinda looks like Saint Seiya.(I know I'm wrong)


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats a hard on Tuxx..T_______T


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 19, 2007)

Aww it's been way pass due.  Anyways it's* Lunar 2 Eternal Blue*. ^^

Free turn.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2007)

Aw...I don't feel like guessing that one. But ironically I will end up doing it.

Prince of Tennis?


----------



## Durandal (Nov 6, 2007)

Prince of Tennis?



bump


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 6, 2007)

It's not Prince of Tennis?


----------



## Durandal (Nov 7, 2007)

It's Prince of Tennis.
lol I forgot I posted that and guessed at my own post.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll just take this turn. So guess?



And no it's not a hentai.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2007)

Unbalance X Unbalance. I knew it when the pic had loaded far enough to see the haircolor 

Free round.


----------



## Durandal (Nov 13, 2007)

This was all i could get off Google Image Search lol.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2007)

Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Calgar (Nov 13, 2007)

Full metal alchemist...easy stuff

In french it seems?

I'll have to pass my turn, as im at work and have no source material with me.

Hrm...ill try

*Spoiler*: __ 








Probably one of my favorite manga frames ever.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 13, 2007)

Air Gear.  Anything by Oh! Great is just... great. ><


Pass.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## ydraliskos (Feb 26, 2008)

too easy, vinland saga, pass my turn


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

ahh well grats!

maybe hard this time or not..


----------



## ydraliskos (Feb 27, 2008)

oh that's harder hmmmmm


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> ahh well grats!
> 
> maybe hard this time or not..


*looks up Hansen* 

Oh shit, nothing..


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

hints more:



-Vampires & Monsters
-Manhwa
-Similiars to Hellsing


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2008)

Jack Frost.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

ah congrats xD

your turn!


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol thanks xD 

took a while to figure where it was from.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Easy one imo.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

lol *Rebirth*... xD yeah very easy

my turn!!


----------



## Tokito (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it Yorumungando ?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

wow you can read japanese... lol actually it's jormungand

your turn


----------



## Tokito (Feb 27, 2008)

I know that was cheap 
Here we go:


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

MPD Psycho.


----------



## Tokito (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah right, your turn.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Tokito said:


> I know that was cheap


not really, it's my fault lol

hmm


----------



## ez (Feb 27, 2008)

Project arms^^


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

correct!  gratz

your turn!!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn! I was about to post Project Arms! 

/posts are going so much faster than usual in here XD


----------



## ez (Feb 27, 2008)

^ I love project arms. Had to jump at the answer

here we go


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 27, 2008)

^Vinland Saga.


----------



## Tokito (Feb 27, 2008)

vinland saga, again 

edit: to slow


----------



## ez (Feb 27, 2008)

shin's turn


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Vinland Saga. Open season, so post more manga. XD

/not been reading much in the way of obscure stuff lately

EDIT: Jesus! You guys are replying insanely fast.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 27, 2008)

Should be easy enough.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Japan by Kentarou Miura lol...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 27, 2008)

^Yup. Your turn.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2008)

NOiSE. . . ?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

nope... that art kinda like Blade of the Immortal

hints more:
-Female Assassin as the Protagonist
-Manhua
-CIA
-Revenge
-World War III
-Super Power Country


----------



## Krelian (Feb 28, 2008)

the answer is CAT
free turn


----------



## Munken (Feb 28, 2008)

dum dum dum


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it Pluto? If so, free turn.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah it's Pluto

@Krelian, gratz! xD

hmmm



hard or easy? who knows >_>..


----------



## isanon (Feb 28, 2008)

fire candy ?? 

if so free turn


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 28, 2008)

gratz! 



I was bored lol


----------



## Tokito (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it 8/EIGHT from Atsushi Kamijo ?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

no no xD



Hints more:
-Manhwa
-Virus
-Hackers
-Psychic Powers
-Computer Games

take it easy


----------



## Tuxx (Feb 29, 2008)

XS. ^


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

correct.

Witch Hunter?


----------



## Tuxx (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes.  That was quick. ><


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## Durandal (Mar 1, 2008)

D. Gray-Man?
Iknow its not right.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

rofl.. okies..



hints more:
-Manga
-Shaman as the Protagonist
-Investigation
-Clone Bodies / Spare Body Parts
-The Beast of the Apocalypse


----------



## Tuxx (Mar 1, 2008)

Leviathan? o.O

If so, free turn. ^


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

correct. 



easy..


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 1, 2008)

Dammit I was going to take the turn....... 

I'll just be real stupid and guess Zetman.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

lmao xD sorry, my answer is no.

it's survival horror manga


----------



## Tuxx (Mar 1, 2008)

Dragon Head. ^^

Free turn.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 1, 2008)

I got this.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

Jormungand. 

I am huge fan of jonah

free turn


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn is there a manga you DON'T know Lucifer? 



Wait I think I might have found one.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

Salad Days, short stories romance manga 

free turn


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 1, 2008)

One last time.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

KimiKiss? I totally forgot that scene...

free turn.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Hodor (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry shin I dont know..

Considering it's been like 9 months since a post on this thread, can I continue?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2008)

ok here goes:



sorry if this has been posted before .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 22, 2008)

Alive! Final Evolution (or something like that)

BE PREPARED! THIS SHOULD BE HARD AS F*CK


----------



## Saiko (Nov 22, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Alive! Final Evolution (or something like that)
> 
> BE PREPARED! THIS SHOULD BE HARD AS F*CK



Sasuke ?    .


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2008)

no no its one piece


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 22, 2008)

Saiko said:


> Sasuke ?    .





isanon said:


> no no its one piece



lol nice try gentlemen, but you'll need extensive research to figure this one out!


----------



## Munken (Nov 22, 2008)

wild guess, naruto? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2008)

It's Doubt. 
It was easy to figure out because of that image's name.
---


----------



## Munken (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2008)

Another hint:


----------



## Hodor (Nov 22, 2008)

oO what's this about?  isnt it a guessing thing?  why the hell is everyone posting pics?  when did this become the blender?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Alive! Final Evolution (or something like that)
> 
> BE PREPARED! THIS SHOULD BE HARD AS F*CK


you're right my friend .well here goes: 



and this: 



guess,guess


----------



## Hodor (Nov 22, 2008)

aren't you only supposed to post one?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 22, 2008)

MrCinos said:


> It's Doubt.
> It was easy to figure out because of that image's name.
> ---



one of my favorites its xblade


----------



## Vicious (Nov 22, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> you're right my friend .well here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is Jackal.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 22, 2008)

should be easy enough


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2008)

> The first one is Jackal.


And the second one is Real. 

As for the latest...

Dunno.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2008)

Oboro said:


> should be easy enough



kurozakuro


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 23, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> kurozakuro



yep, your turn


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2008)

this ones easy


----------



## evillord (Nov 23, 2008)

aiki

pass my turn


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2008)

correct


----------



## evillord (Nov 23, 2008)

^ black god xD

pass my turn


----------



## Munken (Nov 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Hotel

Pass my turn


----------



## evillord (Nov 23, 2008)

hmm..


----------



## Munken (Nov 24, 2008)

reupload plx


----------



## evillord (Nov 24, 2008)

man wtf tinypic deleted this pic? cuz gore? aha


----------



## jkingler (Nov 24, 2008)

It looks like Air Gear meets Battle Royale, but I have no idea, honestly.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, shit. I've even read Fire Candy. 

/wow

Someone would have gotten it, though. Didn't need to feed the answer after one failed non-guess.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

^ lolz xD.. is your memory bad? .. well I've faped teh first chapter of fire candy.. lolz.. cuz I love mrs. yonekura kengo's hentai works

anywayz...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't read it, but maybe Jormungand?


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

correct. its your turn


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2008)

another two scans from the same manga:


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 25, 2008)

i remember that one just forgot the title its main char has suzaku in a shaped of a bow right and the turtle girl is genbu. the one that girl is fighting is the kappa if memory serves.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2008)

It's Otogi Matsuri,
your turn.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 25, 2008)

!? Why aren´t I in this subsection more often. ^.^ love the idea but have no idea what manga that is?
I reconise the style from somwhere though...


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

Rabuyan...

pass my turn

welcome to konoha library 2, Trafalgar Law.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 25, 2008)

If you´re passing, I´m taking the next one:

Left to right, plz.
Finally: 

Oh, if you are wondering, the small speechbubble says: "You go get him. He's nuts. He thinks that pidgeon is a seagull."


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

Kill Me, Kiss Me?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 25, 2008)

Correct, didn´t think anyone would get it on the first try. Oh well, your turn.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 25, 2008)

Jung-Woo + manga + google = answer generated.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 25, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Jung-Woo + manga + google = answer generated.



I actually wondered if I shud have cencored the name. Decided not to.

Still I love the Seagull thing!


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol jkingler was right xD.. but its not my fault 

anyways...


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 25, 2008)

Medusa said:


> Lol jkingler was right xD.. but its not my fault
> 
> anyways...



The guy on the right looks like Yoshidama from School Rumble, so I?m guessing it?s one of school Rumbles stupis paradoies...


----------



## jkingler (Nov 25, 2008)

HELLZ NAH! THAT'S ROOKIES, MAHFUKKAZ!!! 

/finally got one; been a while; a bit excited

XD

Here's mine:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/1659/04yp0.jpg

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

lmao Detroit Metal City is funny as hell xD I am lovin it

pass my turn



Trafalgar Law said:


> The guy on the right looks like Yoshidama from School Rumble, so I?m guessing it?s one of school Rumbles stupis paradoies...



:S never reading school rumble xD


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's the next one:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Easy one (I think).


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 26, 2008)

anne freaks


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 26, 2008)

Correct! Your turn!


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 29, 2008)

No idea, but looks painfull...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 1, 2008)

its Shin Kotaro Makaritoru


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 3, 2008)

Next picture?


It's a classic, I'd say.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 3, 2008)

Trigun ?..


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 3, 2008)

You're right. It was pretty easy


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 3, 2008)

can I get a turn?


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 3, 2008)

It's actually MrCinos turn.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 3, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> can I get a turn?


Shin Angyo Onshi?

Anyway, here's my turn:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 3, 2008)

Correct.

The first pic made me think of YU-Gi-Oh


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 3, 2008)

No, it isn't Yu-Gi-Oh.

from the same epic manga:


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, you are right.
Everyone should read it


----------



## Medusa (Dec 3, 2008)

heh xD dat manga is funny shit from the beginning

anyways


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 4, 2008)

Didn't read this, but the art reminds me of Houshin Engi. Maybe it's *Waq Waq*?


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2008)

no, its agharta I think no one read it lol


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 6, 2008)

Next?


----------



## Munken (Dec 6, 2008)

Venus Versus Virus?


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 6, 2008)

Right      .


----------



## Munken (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 7, 2008)

That looks like Freesia

(I'll pass my round)


----------



## Munken (Dec 7, 2008)

nope

_____


----------



## Munken (Dec 9, 2008)

2 more scans



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like from the same mangaka who did Jiraishin.
Blue Heaven or maybe Tetsuwan Girl?


----------



## Munken (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, it's blue heaven


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## MrCinos (Dec 10, 2008)

two more scans:


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 10, 2008)

MrCinos said:


> two more scans:





Red Eyes? , that was a hard one

heres mine , I picked a hard one I think


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 24, 2008)

Since there were no hints, I'll try some other manga:


----------



## Hodor (Dec 29, 2008)

Since there have been no posts here for a while and I dont know the above lol, I'm just gunna post one to get things going again.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Munken (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 29, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Since there have been no posts here for a while and I dont know the above lol, I'm just gunna post one to get things going again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



inumimi? that was a fairly easy one


heres mine , this should be very easy to guess especially if you know the authors art style


----------



## Hodor (Dec 30, 2008)

yes inumimi  I didnt know if many people had read it... is the third volume available?

I dont read that many manga, and have no idea about that one lol.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 30, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> yes inumimi  I didnt know if many people had read it... is the third volume available?
> 
> I dont read that many manga, and have no idea about that one lol.




most people probably haven't lol , I just read alot of stuff. you can get the third voluume here Maria+Holic


if no one can figure it out then just ask for a hint and Ill give you one


----------

